# 100 empties in 100 days - Challenge starting January 2015



## annatomical (Dec 30, 2014)

Since I like shopping - a bit too much - its evident I like acquiring things.  Since I have a significant stash of makeup and other beauty products its evident that I like having things.  Though in sharp contrast to acquiring things and having things - I'm not using enough of the products I have so the accumulation has gotten a bit out of hand.  Having a low-buy or a no-buy goal is only going to resolve half of my problem.  My personal challenge - as listed below - is going to help me start to reduce my stash and I hope the reduction is significant.  After all what's the point of having something -- unless you're going to use it?!?!

In the first 100 days of 2015 - I want to generate at least 100 empties. My rules are as follows:


Full-sized products and Deluxe-sized samples count as one item used.  
Two foil packets count as one item used (i.e. one shampoo foil + one conditioner foil = one item used).  This is sort of a personal incentive to use the foil packets and just make them go away since I generally dislike foil packets and don't normally use them - hence the accumulation.  That said I definitely don't want the majority of my empties to be from foils.
Some products need to be tossed and replaced like eye lash primer, mascara, and liquid eyeliner though they may not be used until the product is gone - I generally toss and replace these products because I see them as expired.
I will consider a full-sized pressed blush or a full-sized pressed eye shadow 'used' when I hit pan because I want to put a serious dent in my blush &amp; eye shadow collection in 2015 and this is a good way to get started.
The vast majority of products have to to be used until they're gone in order to count.
If there is a sample that I don't like and don't use until its gone - I will toss it and it won't count for this challenge.
If I accumulate 100 empties before 100 days is over, I will not stop.  Rather, I will see how many additional empties I can generate.
Through out the course of this challenge my empties are going to go in an empty identical bin so I can keep track of my empty container progress one item at a time.  I will provide updates periodically and a final tally at the end.

Sorry for the short notice ladies -- is anyone else up for another challenge?


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Dec 30, 2014)

I love this idea! I'm not going to make it a specific goal of 100, just because I've started a lot of full-size products recently. I AM going to keep track of what I use up or toss out.


----------



## recklesslysober (Dec 30, 2014)

Love this challenge as well! I won't be doing 100 because I don't subscribe to any boxes and I tend to use or toss any samples that I do get right away anyway. Plus I just finished and repurchased most of my essentials. But I do plan to keep a list of everything I finish this year and I'm hoping to put a dent in more of my makeup.


----------



## Kookymama (Dec 30, 2014)

There is the official used it up thread...you can set different goals for posting.  Most do monthly posts.


----------



## eastofthesun (Dec 31, 2014)

I don't use things up very often, and I don't get tons of samples since I have most of my HGs all figured out. However, I'm going to keep on using the monthly 'used it up' thread to track what's what.

I keep a bag on the handle of my closet doorknob that I toss empties into and then at the end of each month I take a pic, post there, and review what I've used.

I love the idea of using up 100 products in 100 days, I also love how you're not 'cheating' by using up lots of foils, since you address that. Awesome! Good luck to you and anyone else who embarks on this challenge. I wish I could do it, but I don't think it will be possible for me. I think I could set a smaller goal of.... 40 items in 100 days!! I'll try that!


----------



## annatomical (Dec 31, 2014)

eastofthesun said:


> I don't use things up very often, and I don't get tons of samples since I have most of my HGs all figured out. However, I'm going to keep on using the monthly 'used it up' thread to track what's what.
> 
> I keep a bag on the handle of my closet doorknob that I toss empties into and then at the end of each month I take a pic, post there, and review what I've used.
> 
> I love the idea of using up 100 products in 100 days, I also love how you're not 'cheating' by using up lots of foils, since you address that. Awesome! Good luck to you and anyone else who embarks on this challenge. I wish I could do it, but I don't think it will be possible for me. I think I could set a smaller goal of.... 40 items in 100 days!! I'll try that!


Thank you for your words of encouragement.  I am definitely pushing myself outside my normal comfort zone to do this and I think this 'challenge' for self is only going to happen once because I don't want to accumulate a bunch of products like this ever again.  Its not like I am a frequent traveller and its not like I have lots of forgetful house guests.

As I said before, I don't like using foil packets and I have accumulated a bunch of them.  Many of the foils actually contain very nice products and more than one use and/or more than one of the same product.  I guesstimate that no more than 20-25 per cent (or so) of my final tally will be the result of used foils and imho any more than that seem kind of silly.

For some odd reason I like holding onto things and sometimes leave the last bit of product inside a container for a longer period of time than I probably should before I use the last of it or toss it and I don't know why I do this. All I know is that its got to stop.  I think I will be able to rid myself of this strange little habit I have developed by taking on this challenge.


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 2, 2015)

annatomical said:


> Thank you for your words of encouragement.  I am definitely pushing myself outside my normal comfort zone to do this and I think this 'challenge' for self is only going to happen once because I don't want to accumulate a bunch of products like this ever again.  Its not like I am a frequent traveller and its not like I have lots of forgetful house guests.
> 
> As I said before, I don't like using foil packets and I have accumulated a bunch of them.  Many of the foils actually contain very nice products and more than one use and/or more than one of the same product.  I guesstimate that no more than 20-25 per cent (or so) of my final tally will be the result of used foils and imho any more than that seem kind of silly.
> 
> *For some odd reason I like holding onto things and sometimes leave the last bit of product inside a container for a longer period of time than I probably should before I use the last of it or toss it and I don't know why I do this.* All I know is that its got to stop.  I think I will be able to rid myself of this strange little habit I have developed by taking on this challenge.


I do this too- I just keep it because.... why? I really don't know. I guess I don't want to 'run out' of some things, even though if I'm not using the last bit, obviously I don't need it. My logic defies me!

Anyway, so I actually thought more about this, and I decided to jump in the challenge for the full 100 products! I made a list of all the products I want to finish up and I think I can do this!!!!

If anyone wants to see my list, I'll put it in spoilers below:



Spoiler




Tarte Be Mattenificent Elevated blush
Tarte Be Mattenificent 'Sand out from the crowd'
Tarte Be Mattenificent 'Rose to the occassion'
Tarte Be Mattenificent 'Peach for the stars'
Tarte Be Mattenificent 'Pink outside the box'
Tarte Be Mattenificent 'View from the Taupe'
Tarte Be Mattenificent 'Two plums up'
Tarte Be Mattenificent 'Dream in chocolate'
Tarte Be Mattenificent 'Don't stand black'
Fresh sugar deluxe-sized balm
Fresh sugar advanced repair deluxe balm
BareMinerals BareSkin in-store samples: Bare Shell
BareMinerals Bareskin in-store sample Bare Ivory
BareMinerals Bareskin deluxe sample without ball
BareMinerals Bareskin deluxe sample #2
Ren bioretinoid deluxe sample
Hourglass veil primer in-store sample
Ren lactic acid mask deluxe sample
Supergoop eye cream deluxe sample
Origins Ginzing eye cream deluxe sample
Juice Beauty concealer
Hydraluron
Lioele water drop sleeping mask
Lush sexy peel soap
Lush mask of magnaminty
Shea Moisture conditioner bottle #1
Shea Moisture conditioner bottle #2
Shea Moisture body wash
Ole Henriksen body wash
Suave mint and rosemary shampoo
Ren cleansing balm opened samples
Ren cleansing balm full size
PC Resist C15 serum
Josie Maran light
Dr. Dennis Gross purifying concentrate
Dr. Dennis Gross hydrating concentrate
Bite lip duo Musk/restina
Bite lip duo Date/Fig
Tarte maracuja lipglosses in star
Tarte maracuja lipgloss in play
B&amp;BW twilight woods lotion
B&amp;BW candle ski lodge
Ulta candle tropical pink
Dermalogica deodorant
Lavanila full size deodorant
Lavanila deluxe size deodorant
Gap grass lotion
Lavanila rollerball perfume pure vanilla
Paula's choice hand cream #1
Paula's choice hand cream #2
Mac fleur d'coral lipstick
Anastasia brow gel
Paula's choice toner
PC exfoliant
PC body lotion
PC cleanser
Acne.org lotion
Acne.org treatment
Acne.org cleanser #1 shower
Acne.org cleanser #2 sink
Physician's Formula mascara
HardCandy brow primer
HardCandy lash primer
Tarte LCL deluxe sample
Physician's Formula liner
Lorac Front of the line liner
NYX brown mascara
Blinc mascara
NYX brow kit
NARS Rikugien lip crayon
Dr. Brandt dual fusion water
Mario Badescu mini facial spray
Maro Badescu full size facial spray
Neutrogena hand cream
Goldbond hand cream
Sally Hansen cuticle oil
Sephora cuticle oil pen
Essence lip liner in nude
Essence lip liner in rose
abreva (bedside table)
abreva (purse)
Burts Bees mango butter balm
Kroger spf lip balm
Lavanila rollerbal perfume in lavendar
up and up version of persagel
Queen Heleine mask
Algenist eye cream deluxe size
FAB ultra repair cream tub
Burts Bees hand cream
Badger lip balm (work)
Burts Bees pumpkin spice lip balm
B&amp;BW Leaves mini candle
B&amp;BW cranberry woods candle
DIY makeup remover
Red Apple Lipstick The Lash Project mascara
MUFE artist lipstick birthday gift
Agave oil mask hair treatment sample (2)
Murad Vitamin C peel sample
Sephora body butter sample
Aloette enzyme peel
Epielle facial cleansing tissues
Hourglass illusion ivory sample
Paula's choice resist triple dark spot eraser foils (2)
B&amp;BW mini hand sanatizers (5)


That's actually 104 products, but I counted foils, and I doubt I'll finish up all the pans in my Tarte Be Mattenificent palette- it's just something I'm working on panning this year a la the Pan that Palette 2015 thread.



I'll still update monthly in the 'used it up' thread, but when I get to each quarter mark (25, 50, 75, 100) I'll post here!!! YEAH!!!

Thanks for inspiring me to take on this challenge! It'll not only help me be more excited about not buying things, and consequently help with my no-buy, but it will also push me to use things before the go bad and are a waste!


----------



## annatomical (Jan 2, 2015)

eastofthesun said:


> I do this too- I just keep it because.... why? I really don't know. I guess I don't want to 'run out' of some things, even though if I'm not using the last bit, obviously I don't need it. My logic defies me!
> 
> Anyway, so I actually thought more about this, and I decided to jump in the challenge for the full 100 products! I made a list of all the products I want to finish up and I think I can do this!!!!
> 
> ...


You are awesome.  Thanks for doing this along with me.


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 2, 2015)

No problem! The thanks go to you for coming up with this challenge! I'm so glad I decided to join you!


----------



## annatomical (Jan 2, 2015)

I hope that after 100 days I have a somewhat smaller stash and a healthier mindset.  Ideally I will be more focused on using the products in my home and far less concerned about buying more product than I realistically need.  Without a doubt it will take a while for me to dwindle my makeup stash down to a reasonable number of items and this seems like a good start!


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 2, 2015)

I agree- I want to whitle down my stash of things so that I don't ever feel the need to create an 'inventory' again and I'll just know in my mind... I don't know, we'll see!

I edited my post with my list of items and added numbers so it's easier to read.


----------



## recklesslysober (Jan 2, 2015)

Yesterday I finished my first product of the year!

1. George's Aloe Facial Spray

I also tossed 17 lip products, mostly glosses. I already feel a weight lifted! I used some of my dry clay mask this morning to work on using it up - I prefer my tube of hydrated clay


----------



## annatomical (Jan 2, 2015)

Here is a list which I'm going to consider a just general guideline for my 100 products in 100 days.  I have listed over 100 products.  There will be impromptu additions, impromptu omissions (if I try and dislike a product), and there's a chance I may fall short of using a few products until they're gone.  

In some cases I have picked products from my stash to target - i.e. eye shadow and blush.  The products I have picked are the ones which excite me so I will want to use them.  I think I'm going to really enjoy this.



Spoiler



1 d/s Estee Lauder - Resilliance Lift, moisturizer
2 d/s Lancome - Genifique, eye cream
3 f/s Lancome - le Lipstique, lip pencil
4 f/s Ellovi - lip butter
5 f/s Lancome - Aquatique, eye shadow base
6 f/s Lancome - Cils Booster XL, eyelash primer
7 f/s Biotherm Biosource - bb cream
8 f/s Biotherm Biosource - face cleanser
9 f/s Lancome Artliner - liquid eyeliner
10 f/s Bare Minerals - Correcting Concealer
11 f/s Bare Minerals - Marvelous Moxie, lip gloss
12 d/s Benefit - Stay Flawless, face primer
13 d/s Bare Minerals BB Advanced Formula Eye Shadow
14 f/s Pacifica Enlightened Gloss
15 f/s Bare Minerals - Well Rested
16 f/s Avalon Organics - Shampoo
17 f/s Avalon Organics - Conditioner
18 f/s Briogeo hair mask
19 f/s Pacifica Tuscan Blood Orange shower gel
20 f/s Pacifica Tuscan Blood Orange lotion wipes
21 f/s Pacifica Tuscan Blood Orange perfume
22 f/s Pacifica Tuscan Blood Orange body butter
23 d/s Lancome Nutrix Royal Body
24 f/s MAC Well Dressed blush
25 f/s theBalm Down Boy blush
26 d/s Lancome Blushing Tresor blush
27 f/s Girlactic Star Blush Milan
28 foil Bare Minerals Luminous Duo (12 foils = 6 items)
29 f/s Pacifica face wipes
30 d/s Lancome Genifique serum - will use approx. 6 of these
31 f/s Lancome Gloss in Love
32 f/s Lancome Color Design eye shadow All That Brigtens
33 f/s Lancome Color Design eye shadow Matte Latte
34 f/s Lancome Color Design eye shadow Successorize
35 d/s Lancome eye shadow quad
36 d/s Bare Minerals Bareskin foundation
37 d/s Bare Minerals Original foundation
38 d/s MUFE Microfinish Powder
39 d/s Bare Minerals touchup veil
40 f/s Bare Minerals Ready bronzer/luminizer
41 d/s Lancome Bi-Facil - will use approx. 4
42 d/s Clairins extra-comfort anti-pollution cleanser
43 f/s Pacifica Sea Foam complete cleanser
44 d/s Cake Beauty velveteen hand cream
45 d/s Amika dry shampoo - will use approx. 4
46 d/s Lancome Renergie moisturizer x2
47 d/s Lancome High Resolution moisturizer
48 d/s Lancome Absolu night x2
49 d/s Nourish Organic face cleanser
50 d/s Nourish Organic body lotion
51 d/s Nourish Organic face cream
52 d/s Ole Henrickson Truth Serum
53 d/s Vasanti Brighten Up x3
54 foil Avalon organic shampoo &amp; conditioner
55 d/s Pantene Smooth &amp; Sleek shampoo x2
56 d/s Pantene Smooth &amp; Sleek conditioner x2
57 f/s Mask Aide sheet masks x3
58 d/s Shu Uemera cleansing oil shampoo
59 f/s Burt's Bees face wipes
60 f/s Olay Fresh face wipes
61 foil - Benefit foundation x1
62 foil - Nano Blur x7
63 d/s Nano Blur
64 d/s Bioderma shower gel x2
65 foil - John Frieda shampoo &amp; conditioner x2
66 foil - Boo Bamboo shampoo &amp; conditioner x2
67 foil - Tresemme shampoo, conditioner &amp; style x4
68 foil - Jergens natural glow x3
69 d/s Clear Scalp &amp; Hair Therapy conditioner x5
70 d/s Clear Scalp &amp; Hair Therapy conditioner x5
71 d/s Benefit total moisture moisturizer
72 d/s Benefit total moisture eye cream
73 d/s Yves Rocher skin scrub
74 d/s Barefoot Venus dry body oil
75 d/s Lancome La Base x4
76 foils - Roger &amp; Gallet x4 (2 items)
77 d/s - Belvada Nail Polish Remover
78 d/s Uniq One hair mask
79 d/s Fekaki Shampoo
80 d/s Fekaki Conditioner
81 d/s Ayres Body butter
82 d/s Evolvh shampoo
83 d/s Evolvh conditioner
84 d/s Indigena sugar scrub
85 d/s Vitabath shower gel
86 foils - Lise Watier foundation x2
87 d/s Marc Anthony Beach Waves spray
88 d/s OSIS dry shampoo
89 d/s Dr. Brandt Microdermabrasion
90 foil - origins moisturizer
91 foil - philosophy cleanser
92 d/s - philosophy cleanser
93 foil - FAB moisturizer
94 d/s FAB cleanser
95 d/s Oneka shampoo
96 d/s Smashbox 24h photo finish primer
97 foil - Sri vectin scrub
98 f/s Weleda millet shampoo
99 d/s Sri vectin - neck cream
100 d/s Benefit benetint
101 d/s Benefit posietint
102 assorted perfume vials


----------



## annatomical (Jan 2, 2015)

Just a quick update:  While I realize it is still early on something kind of exciting and unforeseen is starting to happen.  I am trying different things and so far a have fallen absolutely in love with a couple of them.  While I don't think I will go out on a shopping spree after this is over and buy all of them I think I am going to have to treat myself to a few new things before the end of the year and after I have made a solid reduction in my beauty stash.  Since I am feeling kind of inspired though its too soon to share at the end of 100 days I plan to make a list of the 10 best and probably 10 worst items.


----------



## annatomical (Jan 2, 2015)

eastofthesun said:


> I'll still update monthly in the 'used it up' thread, but when I get to each quarter mark (25, 50, 75, 100) I'll post here!!! YEAH!!!


I have a quick question... if you use 100 items and there are still days left in the challenge are you going to continue with the challenge beyond 100 items?


----------



## AliciaKnits (Jan 4, 2015)

I would love to join in and use up all my samples, and a few full size if I can. I will use this thread and post as I go along, rather than list right now what I want to use up ... I'm very close in finishing a few full-size items this next week. I had joined Birchbox in June as a way to get nicer samples for things I might want to try in the future, because I was feeling stalled with my limited makeup/bath/body collection. I "only" own 150 products (not including samples), and now my samples total close to 50 so I just need to start using them in conjunction with my full-size items as well.


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 5, 2015)

annatomical said:


> Just a quick update:  While I realize it is still early on something kind of exciting and unforeseen is starting to happen.  I am trying different things and so far a have fallen absolutely in love with a couple of them.  While I don't think I will go out on a shopping spree after this is over and buy all of them I think I am going to have to treat myself to a few new things before the end of the year and after I have made a solid reduction in my beauty stash.  Since I am feeling kind of inspired though its too soon to share at the end of 100 days I plan to make a list of the 10 best and probably 10 worst items.


That is such a awesome idea to make a list of the 10 best and 10 worst products that you used up in this challenge! I'll do the same.

Actually, I kind of love this one deluxe size product I'm almost finished with. I don't think I'll repurchase it though, but I'm really enjoying it and I'll have to remember to add it to my list!!!



annatomical said:


> I have a quick question... if you use 100 items and there are still days left in the challenge are you going to continue with the challenge beyond 100 items?


yes, I think I will continue on. I like the idea of using up items that I either have too many of, or using them up before they expire. What about you?



AliciaKnits said:


> I would love to join in and use up all my samples, and a few full size if I can. I will use this thread and post as I go along, rather than list right now what I want to use up ... I'm very close in finishing a few full-size items this next week. I had joined Birchbox in June as a way to get nicer samples for things I might want to try in the future, because I was feeling stalled with my limited makeup/bath/body collection. I "only" own 150 products (not including samples), and now my samples total close to 50 so I just need to start using them in conjunction with my full-size items as well.


Glad you're joining us!!!!


----------



## annatomical (Jan 5, 2015)

eastofthesun said:


> yes, I think I will continue on. I like the idea of using up items that I either have too many of, or using them up before they expire. What about you?


I'm going to treat this as a 100 day challenge.  Inside 100 days I'm going to see how many empties I can generate - the more the better.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 5, 2015)

I'm excited as I already have 11 empties and it keeps growing more every day!

I plan on posting my monthly used it up in the Offical used it up thread but I plan on saving all my empties and at the end of 100 days taking a picture and posting it.  I am curious what 100 empties will look like!  Or the potential for more than 100.  I need to find a bag big enough to hold them.


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 6, 2015)

annatomical said:


> I'm going to treat this as a 100 day challenge.  Inside 100 days I'm going to see how many empties I can generate - the more the better.


Good idea! Me too! If I get past 100, keep going!!!! Now that I'm discovering my holy grail beauty items plus colors that work on my skintone, I won't need countless samples of stuff lying around anayway!



lovepink said:


> I'm excited as I already have 11 empties and it keeps growing more every day!
> 
> I plan on posting my monthly used it up in the Offical used it up thread but I plan on saving all my empties and at the end of 100 days taking a picture and posting it.  I am curious what 100 empties will look like!  Or the potential for more than 100.  I need to find a bag big enough to hold them.


Go you!!!! That's awesome!

I also want to save all mine and take a huge picture at the end. Hahaha, I'll keep it in my closet I guess. Right now they are in a paper gift bag on the handle of my closet door, but that'll fill up fast. I might go with a box instead of a bag... but we'll see!

ETA: I discovered another lovely product that I tested from a foil packet last night. It was a hair oil, and I just couldn't believe what it did to my hair today! Damn, may seriously consider purchasing this when my no-buy is up!


----------



## Sjofna (Jan 6, 2015)

Ok, so I wasn't planning on the goal of 100 empties, just trying to use up a lot of the sample/deluxe sizes that I have. For some reason those are my weakness beacuse they are perfect for traveling or for my purse. However the one vacation and handful of mini trips a year does not justify my hoard. And while I was just starting to organize my samples I pulled out a box and went "Hmmm... what's in here?"  Oh, guess what it was? A whole box of haircare samples and minis. So I think that now I will try to aim for 100.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 6, 2015)

I've missed this thread. I generally keep track monthly in the "officially used it up" thread, but I don't set a goal of how much I use. I would guess I go through about 30 or so products a month, however, I am nearly out of foils so I'm not sure how much I will use up from here on out. But, I want to keep track! So far for January, I've used up:


Lush Bubble Bar (don't remember the name...the label had come off. It must be discontinued since I don't see it on Lush's site).
Lush Bath Bomb-Northern Lights
[SIZE=11pt]StriVectin Labs 5-Minute Weekly Glycolic Peel[/SIZE]	
[SIZE=11pt]Sexy Hair Blow Dry Volumizing Gel - deluxe size[/SIZE]
[SIZE=11pt]Desigual Fun Perfume vial[/SIZE]


----------



## lovepink (Jan 6, 2015)

eastofthesun said:


> Good idea! Me too! If I get past 100, keep going!!!! Now that I'm discovering my holy grail beauty items plus colors that work on my skintone, I won't need countless samples of stuff lying around anayway!
> 
> Go you!!!! That's awesome!
> 
> ...


I am planning on keeping mine in the closet too.  I use a thirtyone gifts tote bin thingie for the monthly ones and I am going to take a big paper shopping sack like VS or something to keep them in after I post monthly.

I too am finding out about great products just by using them!  Who knew? lol Today I am proud of myself for wearing a product I would normally never wear (a tinted sunscreen) While I will not buy it or seek out products like it I am happy I went out of my comfort zone to try something new and got an empty out of it haha


----------



## samplegal (Jan 6, 2015)

eastofthesun said:


> ETA: I discovered another lovely product that I tested from a foil packet last night. It was a hair oil, and I just couldn't believe what it did to my hair today! Damn, may seriously consider purchasing this when my no-buy is up!


What is this magical elixir? I'm all about hair products and would love to know!


----------



## page5 (Jan 6, 2015)

I just saw this thread for the first time; I'll join everyone. I would like to keep reducing my stash and I think my general goal will be 1/3 full size, 1/3 deluxe size, and 1/3 foils. I'll keep a bag of empties (even though my husband will think I'm a nut   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ) and make monthly posts and see how far I can get.

Thanks for the idea - it's a good companion to the 100 day no buy


----------



## flynt (Jan 6, 2015)

I'll join, but I'm working on 50 empties in 100 days.  I've never kept track of my empties before so I want to have an attainable goal for me.  I'm doing pretty well so far, I've got 6 empties including foils.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 6, 2015)

flynt said:


> I'll join, but I'm working on 50 empties in 100 days.  I've never kept track of my empties before so I want to have an attainable goal for me.  I'm doing pretty well so far, I've got 6 empties including foils.


You can do it!  They add up quick!  For some reason in October I wanted to use up 31 things in 31 days and I totally went past my goal!  I do count foils as one but I try and make sure to use up a wide variety of full sizes and deluxe sized samples too.

Can't wait to see everyone's trash hauls!  (That sounds weird)  I enjoy seeing people's empties posts and mini reviews!


----------



## ellabella10 (Jan 6, 2015)

I'm going to join in on this one!  I have an unhealthy stash of all things beauty related, and can't seem to help myself from buying more. 

I completely forgot about the massive pile of foils and deluxe size samples I have from various sub boxes - and I never use them!  So, I'm starting with those.  Im aiming for 50 in the 100 days.  So far this month I have used up: -

Alpha H triple cleanser

Tarte eye cream

Keep me strong!


----------



## lovepink (Jan 7, 2015)

ellabella10 said:


> I'm going to join in on this one!  I have an unhealthy stash of all things beauty related, and can't seem to help myself from buying more.
> 
> I completely forgot about the massive pile of foils and deluxe size samples I have from various sub boxes - and I never use them!  So, I'm starting with those.  Im aiming for 50 in the 100 days.  So far this month I have used up: -
> 
> ...


You can do it!  The more you use up, the more motivated you become to watch that empty pile grow!  Pledge to use one foil per day, put them in a jar or vase where you can see them and select one to use per day.  Keep the empties in another container you can see so you can be motivated by watching them grow!

Can't wait to see/read the empties!


----------



## Natasha01 (Jan 7, 2015)

I've been looking at this topic thinking that there is absolutely no way that I could even come close to 100 empties in 100 days. However, as of today, I am up to 7 empties and it is January 7th. Some of those were close to being empty before January, but still. I am going to try this, but I am going to count each mini and each foil as 1 product. I really have almost no foils anyway. I just don't like them so I usually throw them away. I have less than 10.

My goal is just going to be to produce as many empties as possible in 100 days. I will see how close to 100 I can get. I will be really happy with 50.

A second challenge that is related to this is to see how many days it takes me to produce 100 empties. I'm pretty certain it is going to be longer than 100 days, so I will keep going until I reach my 100th empty and track the number of days it takes.

I put a snowman gift bag from Christmas in my bathroom closet and have been throwing all of my empties in there. I am making it a goal to post what empties I have at the end of each 10 day period.


----------



## NoelleNamaste (Jan 7, 2015)

Excited to begin this challenge today! I look forward to posting my empties along with seeing others' empties posts.


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm so glad all you ladies are joining us! This is going to be awesome! I finished up 2 more items yesterday, but I'm not keeping count yet. I do have my bag full of at least 5 things so far, but I need to recount today!

*@**@Natasha01*,



Natasha01 said:


> I've been looking at this topic thinking that there is absolutely no way that I could even come close to 100 empties in 100 days.


  I thought this same thing in the beginning, but then I decided I wanted to give it a go, and I'm doing so well, so I think I'll stay positive on this one! I'm glad you're going to try it with us!




lovepink said:


> Pledge to use one foil per day, put them in a jar or vase where you can see them and select one to use per day.


Awesome idea!



page5 said:


> Thanks for the idea - it's a good companion to the 100 day no buy


 I wholeheartedly agree!




lovepink said:


> Can't wait to see everyone's trash hauls!


 Hahah, same here!


----------



## lovepink (Jan 7, 2015)

Here is what I am putting my samples in currently.  It is an empty candle jar from BBW.  I put the foils in order from smallest to largest, and based on their function/body part (can you tell I am OCD much?)



Spoiler









I am so excited because I used up 1 foil and a card this morning alone!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 7, 2015)

Finished up:

 6. Estee Lauder Advanced Time Zone Night Cream (deluxe size)

 7. Jack Black Double Duty Face Moisturizer (cardboard packet) I know this is a men's product, but hubby won't use it and I hate to waste samples, lol.


----------



## recklesslysober (Jan 7, 2015)

2. Witch Hazel Toner

Got rid of another 8 lip products, 5 eyeshadows, and a blush.. plus a facial prep spray I never use. I'm almost at where I want to be with downsizing for now. Using things up is going slow as expected but pretty much everything is going to be full size so that's okay! Keeping track and maybe I'll hit 100 by the end of the year.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## annatomical (Jan 7, 2015)

For over a week I have been wearing eye shadow daily.  Unfortunately the skin on my eye lids are starting to look irritated so its time to take a break from eye shadow for at least a few days before this irritation gets worse.  I think the eye shadow base is the cause but my shadow settles in my eyelid creases if I don't wear a base.  This makes me kind of sad because I really do love eye shadow and I have a LOT of it!

So far I have gone though 12 foils which I count as 6 used items (as per my personal rules for this challenge in my first post in the thread), one f/s product, and two d/s products - for a total of 9 used items in the first week.

In order to go though product I am making it a point to exfoliate one area (face or arms or legs or upper body) daily.  I am also using more moisturizing/skincare product than normal but its not excessive.   Even though its the dead of winter, the air is super dry, and my skin feels pleasantly refreshed.

Yesterday I put a cheap pair of scissors in the bathroom so I can get into packaging with convenience and ease.  I have been putting an assortment of foils and deluxe samples in plain sight in my bathroom so they are accessible and they tempt me as I go about my routine.

Since I don't want to over-think this challenge I just want plan one week ahead.  I am really optimistic about next week's progress.  There should be no reason why I can't generate roughly as many empty items as I did this week though I think there will be fewer foils and more d/s and f/s items.


----------



## AliciaKnits (Jan 8, 2015)

Used up my first two items today:

1. 625 ct Q-Tips (the box from Costco) ... don't worry, we have more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  And this empty was probably a combined effort of at least 2 or 3 years, just me. Hubby has his own box. That being said, don't need to repurchase, already own another box or two.

2. Crest Pro-Health mouthwash, the travel size. Cool, refreshing mint flavor, was nice, but I'm looking forward to using my Listerine whitening mouthwash instead. Would repurchase if I don't like the Listerine.

I hope to use up more items this week, tried a new sample eyeshadow (from Coastal Scents Revealed palette), great for smokey eyes this week. Maybe I'll get ambitious this weekend and use more hair samples. I prefer routine and the mask and oils I have will take me out of my comfort zone.


----------



## page5 (Jan 8, 2015)

I was slightly concerned I wouldn't have 100 empties in 100 days but I did a little list in my head as I was getting ready this morning and between my shower/hair/makeup I have 15 products that are less than 1/3 full and will be used up within the next couple of months. All but 2 were full size too so I think I will make 100 pretty easily if I start using some of my samples and foils. 

I forgot to start saving my empties so I'm keeping a list. 

Keeping a list of what I use up seemed a little silly at first but it is keeping me mindful of what I have.


----------



## Kristin Alexandra Muntz (Jan 8, 2015)

I'll hop on as some of my samples are about to get finished up and I have a lot of older ones that I need to use.

1. Johnson&amp;Johnson baby shampoo - I use this sometimes to clean brushes.. or MY hair if it's really frazzled.. so I think it counts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

2. An older Avon lipstick in a mauve shade. Used right down to the rim and then dug in with a lip brush!

3. Olay 7-in-1 effects facial cleanser.

4. SkinLab makeup removal wipes package.  I need more, I really liked those.


----------



## emilylithium (Jan 8, 2015)

I haven't finished up anything yet as of this year. This is an interesting challenge that will push me to use more samples. However, I have been using mostly full size / deluxe size items so it is going to take a while. Who knows when I will be able to to finish those liter sized shampoo and conditioners...

My thing I am having trouble with is keeping the containers for records/photos. Anyone else really enjoy throwing something in the trash as soon as it is finished? I guess i just don't want to keep it around for 3 months+ Anyhow, maybe i can update here every 10 days or so.


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 8, 2015)

@@page5 - I keep a list too. I post in the used it up thread regularly so, I have to keep a list to remember. I only post 10 items at a time but, that's too much for me to keep in my head. I am old.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I like doing it this way because the satisfaction of trashing an empty container is too satisfying to put off.


----------



## page5 (Jan 8, 2015)

Kookymama said:


> @@page5 - I keep a list too. I post in the used it up thread regularly so, I have to keep a list to remember. I only post 10 items at a time but, that's too much for me to keep in my head. I am old.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> I like doing it this way because the satisfaction of trashing an empty container is too satisfying to put off.


I like the idea of posting every 10 items I use up - thanks for mentioning it.


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 8, 2015)

Hey guys! Just having a little fun while using up products!

This is me with my Tarte detox facial deluxe sample and my GlamGlow eye-bright mud sample. Looking scary!!!!



Spoiler









Afterwards I washed both off with a lukewarm washcloth, then applied a deluxe sample of NUDE genius facial oil, or whatever it's called.

When I woke up this morning my skin was glowing!!!! YAY for testing out all my samples!!!

BTW, I think instead of keeping all my empties throughout the 100 days, I'll just keep them for each of the 10-day chunks and will post a pic here then. Then when the 100 days is up, I'll post all 10 pics again for the full effect!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 8, 2015)

emilylithium said:


> I haven't finished up anything yet as of this year. This is an interesting challenge that will push me to use more samples. However, I have been using mostly full size / deluxe size items so it is going to take a while. *Who knows when I will be able to to finish those liter sized shampoo and conditioners...*
> 
> My thing I am having trouble with is keeping the containers for records/photos. Anyone else really enjoy throwing something in the trash as soon as it is finished? I guess i just don't want to keep it around for 3 months+ Anyhow, maybe i can update here every 10 days or so.


I am so excited that I will be finishing up the Healthy Sexy Hair Shampoo and Conditioner liters that I bought back in July this week! So for me...about six months, lol.


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 8, 2015)

Huge bottles of shampoo and conditioner are the worst! I just found out that you can kind of use up conditioner and shampoo faster if you don't like it by repurposing it as shaving cream (for conditioner) and hand soap, body wash, nail brush cleanser, makeup brush cleanser, bath tub cleaner, even toilet cleaner (shampoo).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Those were all tips from ladies in this forum! Shout out to all of them in the 100 day no buy slumber party thread!


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 8, 2015)

annatomical said:


> For over a week I have been wearing eye shadow daily.  Unfortunately the skin on my eye lids are starting to look irritated so its time to take a break from eye shadow for at least a few days before this irritation gets worse.  I think the eye shadow base is the cause but my shadow settles in my eyelid creases if I don't wear a base.  This makes me kind of sad because I really do love eye shadow and I have a LOT of it!


I know (think) you're part of the no-buy, but you may want to consider trying another brand of eye primer. Not all formulas are the same and there may be one you can wear on your lids without irritation.


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 8, 2015)

ZeeOmega said:


> I know (think) you're part of the no-buy, but you may want to consider trying another brand of eye primer. Not all formulas are the same and there may be one you can wear on your lids without irritation.


Oh I forgot the same was happening to me as is to @@annatomical ! It's not the primer that is irritating my eye, but removing it. It's so hard to remove- normal makeup remover doesn't work, I have to scrub pretty hard. I wonder if I'm using too much? I use Urban Decay's original formula... but the tube is maybe 2 years old now? Maybe that's the problem? I'll try out my sample foil of the NARS version tomorrow and see if it's any better.  Today I wore eyeshadow without primer.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 8, 2015)

eastofthesun said:


> Oh I forgot the same was happening to me as is to @@annatomical ! It's not the primer that is irritating my eye, but removing it. It's so hard to remove- normal makeup remover doesn't work, I have to scrub pretty hard. I wonder if I'm using too much? I use Urban Decay's original formula... but the tube is maybe 2 years old now? Maybe that's the problem? I'll try out my sample foil of the NARS version tomorrow and see if it's any better.  Today I wore eyeshadow without primer.


Oh, I hadn't thought of that. I actually don't use makeup or eye makeup remover. Most of it was too irritating for my somewhat sensitive skin. My cleanser is gentle enough for me to double or triple cleanse, which gets all my makeup off. 

I always have to use primer or it's crease city on my eyes. I don't know how long primer is good for, but maybe yours was starting to go? I personally like the Nars one a lot more, but I just generally have issues with UD not playing well with my body chemistry. Not quite as nice as Nars, but definitely less costly with great results, are the Nyx HD primer and (surprisingly) the Coastal Scents Step One eye primer.


----------



## annatomical (Jan 8, 2015)

@@eastofthesun - I'm not sure whether or not this helps you... I have been using the same eye makeup remover as I have used every day I have worn eye makeup for the past several years. In my experience Lancome BiFacil does a great job of removing even the most heavily pigmented eye makeup.  Most days I just wear eyeliner and mascara but no eye shadow or eye shadow base.  Since the base tends to be kind of drying that's why I suspect it's causing my eyelids to feel irritated.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 8, 2015)

I finished my inventory, and I'm definitely in for a full 100. I'm going to try to use up as many samples as I can, because I hate having foils around, it feels so cluttered to me. I like having deluxe sizes for traveling, but foils just make a mess. So yeah, foils, full size, or whatever, I'm getting to 100.


----------



## lindzebra (Jan 10, 2015)

I'm too lazy to do this challenge, but I am loving following the forum! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Suzaqu (Jan 10, 2015)

I've been watching this and I think i'm going to join in the fun! I don't really have enough samples or products to generate 100 empties, but I am going to aim for 100 things leaving my collection (trash/give away) and for at least 50 of those to be empties. I have 8 empties so far in the first 10 days, and 31 things that I have decided don't work for me, so they are out of my collection!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 10, 2015)

Finished up:

8. Healthy Sexy Hair Shampoo (Liter!)

9. Healthy Sexy Hair Conditioner (Liter!)


----------



## annatomical (Jan 10, 2015)

Suzaqu said:


> I've been watching this and I think i'm going to join in the fun! I don't really have enough samples or products to generate 100 empties, but I am going to aim for 100 things leaving my collection (trash/give away) and for at least 50 of those to be empties. I have 8 empties so far in the first 10 days, and 31 things that I have decided don't work for me, so they are out of my collection!


Nice progress!


----------



## annatomical (Jan 11, 2015)

It has been a stressful past couple days.  Instead of getting antsy wanting to buy something new or just buying something new.  Instead I'm gravitating towards my stash and using what I already have.  Enjoying the things I already have is just as good if not better than shopping.


----------



## West Coast Beauty Addict (Jan 11, 2015)

My empties for the first 10 days:

This is higher than I expected,but there was lots of low hanging fruit.

1. Clear shampoo -full size

2. Perfume Sample Card- sample card

3. Clinique Face Wash - foil

4. Clinique exfoliate - foil

5. Clinique Moisturizer - foil

6. Powder Cleanser - full size (trashed because I hated it)

7. Smashbox BB cream -sample

8. Origins Mask- sample

9 Paul Mitchel  hair serum - travel size

10. Racine Mask- single use

11. Sunday Riley Cleanser - foil

12. MUFE mascara - deluxe sample

13. Skiin eye cream -deluxe sample

14. DrJart BB Black Label - deluxe sample

15. Chella Blue eyeline - full size (why do I have blue liquid eyeliner)

16. brush

17. Mitchell and Peach body lotion - travel size

18. Embryolisse -deluxe sample


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 11, 2015)

Hey guys!!!

I'm here for my 10-day progress report!

The first *10 days of the 100-day challenge, I used up 16 items* (8 full size, 8 deluxe/foil size)!!!!!



Spoiler






Items used:


Epielle collagen cleansing cloths full size (my favorite of all the Epielle cloths)
Nude genius treatment oil foil sample (pretty nice)
Paula's Choice Skin Balancing toner full size (holy grail hydrating toner)
Paula's Choice Skin Perfecting exfoliant  full size(holy grail BHA chemical exfoliant)
Philosophy Renewed Hope in a Jar foil sample (decent, but nothing special)
Paula's Choice Resist C15 serum full size (HG vitamin C and antioxidant serum)
Dr. Dennis Gross Hydrating Concentrate full size (wasn't impressed- stick to the ferulic + retinol solution)
Josie Maran Argan Oil Light medium size (pretty great at sealing in moisture! But any facial oil will do)
Sukin Rosehip Oil full size(awesome and cheap at TJMaxx)
Ren Bioretinoid deluxe size(pretty much just rosehip oil with a bunch of plant extracts- stick to the rosehip oil)
Goldbond hand lotion travel size (decent, but won't repurchase)
Tarte detox mask facial deluxe size (pretty good I guess, but difficult to spread and dries out skin, next time would use as a spot treatment, but won't be repurchasing)
Agave oil hair treatment tetra pack (pretty awesome, but then realized it's just full of silicones, won't purchase)
Glamglow Eye Mud sample size (used 1 of the sample eye pods- pretty cool, but no discernable difference)
B&amp;BW Twilight Woods hand sanitizer travel size(a little too fragranced for my tastes)
Acne.org Moisturizer full size (my HG nighttime moisturizer)




The problem with this is 8 full size isn't going to happen again for a while (I think) so we'll see, but I'm really enjoying the challenge of using things- and I'm getting a lot out of actually wearing my products instead of just keeping them around.

I feel more special too... like I'm worth it and like I'm getting use out of my money. I also feel good using things up, knowing that in the future if I see a sample of something I've used before, I know that it's either worth it to try to get that sample, or easy to pass on.

Too many times did I treat gifts with purchase like video game nuggets!!!

Now on to the next 10 days!!!


----------



## avaisdancing (Jan 11, 2015)

I'm late to the party but I NEED to join this thread... I have so much stuff everywhere it's driving me (and my boyfriend) crazy. We're expecting a baby in April and I need to clear out some space. I also have soooo much expired stuff I just want to throw away. I just might... and count it towards my empties because it's all about getting rid of the clutter, right? Not sure I'll be at 100 in 100 days but hopefully I'll be near. And that being said I just placed another Memebox, Sephora and Ebay order within the past days...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I need to be on a no buy for the next 2-3 months.

This list is going to motivate me to use my stuff (and see how much I've got). Thanks for this thread!

Used up so far in January:

1. Sunbum SPF 50 sunscreen
2. Philosophy grapefruit scrub (loved it! :wub: )
3. Nivea SPF 30 lipbalm
4. Biore nose strip foil
5. Anna Sui bohème perfume sample (threw away, didn't like)
6. Juicy Couture Noire perfume sample (ditto)


----------



## lovepink (Jan 11, 2015)

Since my empty pile had been growing I wanted to see how I did the first 10 days.  

The Stats:

5 full sized items

2 deluxe sized items

17 foils

4 sample perfume vials

I know as I work through my foils my numbers will go down but I am feeling good about what I have used thus far.  I will continue to post my monthly used it up in the Offical used it up thread but will use this thread for my 10 day check ins for the 100 day no buy!

Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## Natasha01 (Jan 11, 2015)

avaisdancing said:


> . I just might... and count it towards my empties because it's all about getting rid of the clutter, right? Not sure I'll be at 100 in 100 days but hopefully I'll be near. And that being said I just placed another Memebox, Sephora and Ebay order within the past days...  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I need to be on a no buy for the next 2-3 months.


Join us in our 100 day no-buy if you want! There are threads for it. It is never too late!


----------



## Natasha01 (Jan 11, 2015)

Here are my empties.

Two items in the picture (and a third item not pictured) were not empty, but they did hit the trash. Hitting the trash was:

Urban Decay 24/7 eyeliner in Stray Dog. I *loved* this eyeliner so much. Sadly, the pencil part came out of the casing when it was only half way gone and was unusable.  Believe me, I tried. I will definitely repurchase when I use up some of my eyeliner stash.

The second non-empty hitting the trash was the Chapstick total hydration. Yuck! This was just too gooey and sticky to be usable. It got caught in the lid, attached to the sides of the tube, etc. It did smell nice. I would never repurchase.

An item not pictured that hit the trash before I decided to collect and take pictures was Renpure Argan Oil Shampoo. Major yuck! I tried to use it once. I pumped it out into my hands and it was sticky, stringy, and like slimy. Ewwwwwww. I could not bring myself to even put it in my hair. I promptly threw the whole bottle away.

Proper empties:

Avon Footworks cream: I was given this as a gift. It was just OK. Would not repurchase.

Yes to Carrots shampoo: I didn't like this as a shampoo, but didn't want to be wasteful, so I repurposed it into a body wash. It was just OK. I won't repurchase.

Up &amp; Up polish remover: it does the job and is cheap. I have already repurchased.

Simpatico hand cream: I got this from a Popsugar box. It worked really well on my dry winter hands. I used up every last drop. I would definitely repurchase if I did not already have so many other hand creams.

Deluxe Sizes:

Jergens BB Body: This was not great. The smell was very strong. I actually think it had self tanner in it, even though it doesn't say so. It looks like a tanning ingredient on the list. I would not repurchase. I don't use self-tanners.

Whish Shaving Cream: I did not like this at all. The smell was not for me, and it actually made me cut myself every time I used it. I usually just use my body wash to shave with and I don't have this problem. I would never repurchase this.

Alterna Caviar Omega nourishing oil: Love this. I have another sample that I am currently using. After I get through my full-size hair oil that I am currently using, I will repurchase a full size of this.

Bobbi Brown Mascara: I liked the effect on my lashes, but it left dark smudges under my eyes. Would not purchase.

Aveeno Daily Moisturizing Lotion: Just OK. Would not seek it out.

All in all, I feel really good about my empties for days 1-10. I will try to create as many empties as I can for days 11-20.


----------



## page5 (Jan 11, 2015)

Posting my first empties of the challenge:

1. Loreal test foundation (FS)

2. Bounce cream face moisturizer -awful, stringy cream that often pilled on my skin, not absorbing. I used it up on my feet (FS)

3. Sheisado serum - love this stuff, wish it wasn't so pricey (DS)

4. Real Tree mini fragrance roller ball - liked it but the scent fades fast (DS)

5. Oscar Blandi conditioner, love this (DS)

6. VMV hypoallergenic toner and Ouidad hair gel (foils)

A good start!


----------



## Suzaqu (Jan 11, 2015)

First set of empties! (ugh, I need a better camera. Actually I have one, but I need to dig it it out and stop using my ipod)

Used up:

_Lush Ocean Salt_: I liked this scrub, but I want to keep searching around. It gummed up my razor when I used it before shaving. I think I like the soap and glory scrub better.

_Lush Herbalism_: I really like this in the summer when my face makes a lot of gunk. Not so good in the winter when I need all the moisture. I'll repurchase probably in the summer

_Body Shop Honeymania Body Butter (x2)_: Quite possibly my HG lotion. I have eczema on my legs, so a good moisturizer is amazing. This is what clued me into the fact that cocoa butter works better for me than shea butter, so I'm still searching. Once I'm through my large stash of lotion, I may repurchase if I don't like anything else better. 

_Benefit Triple Emulsion Moisturizer: _Not bad as a moisturizer, but it's way too greasy from the SPF, which makes it not a good daytime moisturizer, which is why I bought it, so not going to repurchase.

_L'Oreal Healthy Look Conditioner_:  This came with my hair dye. It worked well to repair my newly dyed hair, I'd definitely repurchase the dye (and have before) because of this conditioner.

_Tocca Bianca_: My favorite hand cream I've used in a long time, and I like the scent. I'll probably repurchase, maybe in another scent for fun.

_Burts Bees Mango_: My HG lip balm for carrying around. I'll always repurchase, but I definitely have a lot of backups right now.

_SeaRx Microdermabrasion_: Got it from birchbox and it wasn't anything special. 

_Prada Candy sample_: Smelled pretty sweet, but not great on me. It's currently in a bowl of rice freshening my bathroom

_Joan Vass L'eau de Cristal sample_: Smelled really old lady on me, I used it to scent another room.

_Catherine Malandrino Style de Paris sample_: I've loved this both times I've sampled it. I might purchase it one day, but I do have other perfumes on my to purchase list first.

Total: 12

Running Total (for the 100 days): 12


----------



## annatomical (Jan 11, 2015)

Hello Ladies!

So I decided to use and abuse my stash - definitely not a bad thing.  I went after lots of foils and f/s items which were nearly empty.  Overall I am happy with my progress and I feel like I'm ahead of schedule.  

Rather than just using bar soap I'm using body wash - which I really enjoy.  I have started exfoliating and moisturizing more (face and body).  Also I am wearing more makeup more often without overdoing it.  Quite literally I am feeling better in my own skin!

I just got started on a new d/s shampoo sample and I'm just using the last of a f/s makeup remover.  With any luck at all I will be able to finish off the remainder of a f/s body wash, a f/s lip gloss, a d/s eye cream, and a d/s face serum in the coming days - among other things!  Other things like moisturizer are going to take me a while to go though that's setting me up to have empties for the bin in future weeks.

Since I started this challenge I feel like I am doing a better job of taking care myself and doing a better job of making myself a priority.  As a mom of two boys with a full-time job and part-time post secondary classes - this isn't always easy.  

If you'd like to see what I used and what I tossed feel free to take a look.  I'm not counting the things I tossed though I am writing them down and two foils count as one product used as per my rules.



Spoiler



1. Bare minerals purifying cleanser &amp; moisturizer (foils)
2. Roger Gallet – body lotion &amp; shower cream, fleur de figeur (foils)
3. Roger Gallet – body lotion &amp; shower cream, fleur de osthmanthus (foils)
4. Origins Ginzing – moisturizer &amp; Nano Blur (foils)
5. SriVectin SD Instant revitalizing scrub &amp; FAB Ultra Repair Cream (foils)
6. Amika dry shampoo d/s
7. Indigena Blueberry Bliss sugar scrub d/s
8. Avalon Organics Peppermint shampoo f/s
9. Avalon Organics Peppermint conditioner f/s
10. Weleda Millet Nourishing shampoo f/s
11. Yves Rocher Oriental velvety-skin scrub d/s
12. Body Shop Olive Exfoliator f/s
13. LA Fresh face wipe &amp; Masker-Aide All Nighter Sheet Mask (foil/single use)
14. Lise Watier Tient Age Control/Tient Age Control Supreme &amp; Benefit Big Easy (foils)

15. Pacifica Sea Foam Complete Face Wash f/s

Tossed:

Nourish Organic body lotion – smelled like it went bad
Dior IT-LINE – irritated my eyelids
Bare Minerals Loud &amp; Clear cherry beat – accidently went through washing machine
NYX butter lip balm (c/o Ipsy) – smells toxic
True Blue Spa – 5 years old, may be unsafe to use


----------



## avaisdancing (Jan 12, 2015)

annatomical said:


> Rather than just using bar soap I'm using body wash - which I really enjoy.  I have started exfoliating and moisturizing more (face and body).  Also I am wearing more makeup more often without overdoing it.  Quite literally I am feeling better in my own skin!


Same here! This morning I used a little more makeup and I do feel better about myself! I was being really lazy for the past months and basically just used concealer, mascara, blush and bronzing powder. This morning I've used all of those + primer, eyeshadows, eyeliner, etc! 

More empties for me:

7. Briogeo Don't Despair, Repair hair mask (deluxe sample, liked it, but not my fav. Will not purchase)

8. CeraVe Facial moisturizing lotion (sample, not impressed)

9. Yves Rocher Sexy Plus mascara (sample, good 'cheaper' mascara. I have so many to use anyways so I will not purchase it)

10. Benefit Pore-fessional (foil, it was a mess to use, but it looks like it might be a good product)

11. Rimmel concealer (full size, had to buy a new one because that's a product I use daily)

12. Origins GinZing moisturizer (foil, loved the smell and texture, I might add this to my favorites on Sephora and purchase it eventually... when I'm done with all my moisturizers!)


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 12, 2015)

Empties so far:


Sephora scrub mitt (okay this isn't an "empty" per se, but I consider it used up.): It's nice in theory, but the elastic around the mitt was inconvenient enough that I didn't like putting it on/taking it off, which you have to do when you switch hands. Also, it got moldy. Also I got a salux, which I find more convenient. Would not repurchase.
It's Skin Blueberry mask: First sheet mask I've ever tried, thanks to my SS  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> smells sooooo good! It didn't turn my skin into magic, but I liked it. I want to try more brands/kinds before I repurchase any sheet masks. Would consider repurchasing.
Exuviance Age Reverse Night Lift (foil): I have no strong feelings about this one way or the other. Would not repurchase because I'm sure I can find something that I DO have strong feelings about.
Algenist Genius Cream (foil): Scented in a way that implies it's backed up by legit science without smelling like medicine. These psychology tricks are why skincare is so expensive, folks. Would consider repurchasing, but hopefully I'd find something cheaper.
Cotz Plus tinted sunscreen (foil) I like the feel, but I doubt its efficacy. I used the entire 1.0 gram packet, which didn't seem like enough. It's tinted, so it had to be blended out more than a normal sunscreen. Would not repurchase.
Versace Bright Crystal Absolu (foil): Not my style, but I could handle wearing it. Too floral, didn't last. Would not repurchase.
Eva NYC Therapy Session Hair Mask (foil): OMG this smells like magic and I love it and my hair was perfect. I used it the same day I tried a new Ouidad shampoo, so the magic could be from either. Unfortunately I have like 5 years worth of hair masks to work through. Would definitely repurchase.
AmorePacific Future Response cream (foil): Ugh gross, this smelled like rubbing mushrooms on my face. Not like delicious mushrooms, like the gross kind. Would not repurchase. One of the creams I tried was too greasy and did not absorb well. I think it was this one but I can't remember.
Julep Luxe Repair Serum (foil): It's basically jojoba oil with some other beneficial things added that smell nice until they start to go rancid. This foil (I have many!) is Lot #5997700, smelled like canola oil instead of smelling pleasant like the very first bottle of this that I owned. One foils is way too much for one face, so I rubbed the rest on my leg. My skin actually does feel very soft today. I'd prefer to use plain jojoba oil because it's way cheaper and does not go rancid. Would not repurchase.
Julep Luxe Repair Serum (foil): Lot # 5997700, smelled like canola oil. Used this on my other leg, and it's nice and soft today. I have sooooo much of this to use up. Would not repurchase.
Ahava Mineral Body Exfoliator (full size): Received this from BeautyDNA, and used it whenever I wanted to feel like a terrible person. When people talk about banning plastic microbeads (link: http://time.com/2917462/why-illinois-banned-microbeads/), they are talking about this kind of product. It's obvious when you're using the product, but you can also tell by looking for "polyethylene" as an ingredient. You have google, so if you're interested you can look it up yourself. This is the only pleasant-smelling Ahava product I've found, but I still should have thrown it out. Would not repurchase.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 12, 2015)

10. Pacifica Tuscan Blood Orange Hand and Body Lotion Wipes (deluxe)

11. Lush Mask of Magnaminty Face and Back Mask (full size)

12. Kate Somerville Exfolikate (foil)

13.Bond No 9 I Love New York Earth Day (sample)

14. Olay Regenerist Tone Perfecting Cream (deluxe)

15. Lush Charity Pot Hand and Body Lotion (deluxe)

16. Gucci Premiere (sample)

Note...I give my thoughts on the samples I used when I post to the "Officially Used it Up" thread at the end of the month, so I won't repeat myself here. I tossed a few things over the past couple of days, but I'm not going to count it in my total. I have so many partially used items and samples that I should have no problem using up 100 things, lol.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 12, 2015)

oops forgot one.

17. Guerlain Maxi Lash Volume Creating Curl Sculpting Mascara (mini)


----------



## Kristin Alexandra Muntz (Jan 13, 2015)

5. Clairol Natural Effects Deep Conditioning Treatment with Aloe - meh.

6. Olay smoothing gel concentrate - also meh, it was old and sitting in my 'whatever doesn't go elsewhere' drawer so I finished it up. 

7. Rimmel lip liner in Wild Clover - too short to sharpen! Loved this color.

8 9 10 John Frieda full repair shampoo, conditioner, deep conditioner foils - I like my hair today so maybe I'll pick this line up.

I am now targeting my almost empties and looking through what foils I have  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 6 more in my crosshairs.


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 13, 2015)

Great job, everyone! This is so awesome, we are kicking our stashs' booties! Hahahah!!!! *karate chops air*



jesemiaud said:


> Note...I give my thoughts on the samples I used when I post to the "Officially Used it Up" thread at the end of the month, so I won't repeat myself here. I tossed a few things over the past couple of days, but I'm not going to count it in my total. I have so many partially used items and samples that I should have no problem using up 100 things, lol.


Good idea- I think I'll do that too. I'll just list them here and will post my thoughts in the 'Official Used it Up' thread. That way I can participate in both!

I like the idea that you and annatomical are not counting things you are tossing without using up. I think I'll do this too. I haven't counted anything I haven't used up yet. There are several things I want to toss without using.... some things are just so unpleasant... really stinks when you spent money on them!!



annatomical said:


> I have started exfoliating and moisturizing more (face and body).  Also I am wearing more makeup more often without overdoing it.  Quite literally I am feeling better in my own skin!
> 
> Since I started this challenge I feel like I am doing a better job of taking care myself and doing a better job of making myself a priority.  As a mom of two boys with a full-time job and part-time post secondary classes - this isn't always easy.


You are doing awesomely! I'm so glad you started this use 100 things challenge!

I am also feeling better in my own skin- kind of like I deserve the pampering I'm giving myself, and even though some things are just 1-use, I am surprisingly seeing the difference some products really make! If you don't believe me, check out my FOTD today! Hahah, I didn't wear any makeup except lipstick because I love the things I used on my skin last night!!!


----------



## Suzaqu (Jan 13, 2015)

I'm so glad I joined this challenge!

I just went through my inventory and added up all the items (333, ahhhhhh) and then made my goal inventory and realized that it was just about 100 items less. (129 to be precise). So I realized that if I complete this challenge, I'll be most of the way to my goal inventory. Now that's some motivation!


----------



## flynt (Jan 13, 2015)

I like the idea of listing them out now and going into more detail at the end of the month.  Here are my empties from the first 10 days:

1. Sephora by OPI dry drops (FS)

2. Dermologica Face Wash (Deluxe)

3. Dr. Hauschka Body Wash (Deluxe)

4. Beauty Protector Hair Mask (Deluxe)

5. Body Shop Seaweed Toner (Deluxe)

6. Paula's Choice 2% BHA liquid exfoliant (Deluxe) 

7. Dr. Jart Dis-a-pore BB Cream (Foil)

8. Glamglow powermud (Foil)

9. Laura Mercier Tinted Moisturizer (Foil)

10. Paula's Choice Resist Retinol Serum (Foil)


----------



## avaisdancing (Jan 15, 2015)

So I thought I would never reach 100 in 100 days, but joining this challenge is really helping me go through all my expired stuff (and throw some away) and my foils/mini samples...

Here's what I used in the last 5 days:

13. Yves Rocher Exfoliating Cleanser (foil)

14. Kate Sommerville SPF Moisturizer (foil)

15. Kiehl's Midnight Recovery Concentrate (FS; I loved this product even if the smell is weird. Unfortunately, I 'lost' it when I moved 1 year and a half ago and just found it. It smells even weirder and I can't stomach it now. I had to throw it away).

16. Agave Oil Hair Treatment (sample)

17. Olivier Blueberry Soap (FS)

18. Palmer's Stretch Marks Cream (FS; I still have two other that are almost full)

19. List Watier Magnifix Makeup fixative (FS; used it a lot when I was doing shows but it expired quite a long time ago, so I threw it away)


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 15, 2015)

samplegal said:


> What is this magical elixir? I'm all about hair products and would love to know!


I realize I forgot to answer you, sorry!

Actually, I'll tell you what it is, but to be honest, I read the ingredients and then realized I'll not be purchasing the full size and that the effects were likely temporary rather than restored hair.



Spoiler



It was the Agave Oil Treatment.











But I found out it's full of silicones, so I'm not going to repurchase. It basically just smoothed my hair and made it look shiny but didn't really do anything. But then again, I'm biased and don't like silicones in my hair or skincare routine.







avaisdancing said:


> 16. Agave Oil Hair Treatment (sample)


I see you used a sample of this too. What did you think?

Some other things I've tried this week are getting me kind of tempted, though!



Spoiler



Fresh Seaberry Oil sample, Murad Intensive-C Peel sample, especially.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 15, 2015)

Past few I've finished up:

18. Fortune Cookie Soap Co Hydrate Me! in I Pledge Allegiance, Amen - Full Size

19. Lush Sparkler Ballistic Bath Bomb

20. Ole Henriksen The Clean Truth Cleansing Clothes-Deluxe

21. Dr. Jart+ Premium Beauty Balm - Deluxe

22. Peter Thomas Roth Mega-Rich Shampoo - Deluxe

23. DHC Concentrated Eye Cream - Foil

24. Especially Escada Perfume Sample

25. Verso Super Serum for Eyes - Foil

26. DHC Velvet Skin Coat - Foil

27. DHC Deep Cleansing Oil - Foil


----------



## PA Anna (Jan 15, 2015)

I am going to join. I didn't think I could do a 100, but it looks likeI might. I will post my empties later tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 15, 2015)

Great job on all of your empties, everyone! Looking at some of the pictures I have a tip, but I will place it under a spoiler. 

If you are happy to be done with the item and just wish it goodbye don't look under the spoiler. 

If you are trying to stretch out how long a product lasts and delay a replenishment purchase look under the spoiler:



Spoiler



Cut those tubes open! No matter how much you shake and squeeze, you will likely be incredibly surprised (and possibly miffed) by how much product is still clinging to the inner walls and corners.


----------



## lovepink (Jan 15, 2015)

ZeeOmega said:


> Great job on all of your empties, everyone! Looking at some of the pictures I have a tip, but I will place it under a spoiler.
> 
> If you are happy to be done with the item and just wish it goodbye don't look under the spoiler.
> 
> ...


Yes this!  I have done this and been like "How is there so much?"


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 16, 2015)

ZeeOmega said:


> Great job on all of your empties, everyone! Looking at some of the pictures I have a tip, but I will place it under a spoiler.
> 
> If you are happy to be done with the item and just wish it goodbye don't look under the spoiler.
> 
> ...


Yes! I am kind of fighting with hurrying up to use lots of products and also to track how long a product lasts before I need to replace it. So with my HG items that I always repurchase, I always cut them open and use every last drop! With samples, I just kind of use them up and then bag them with my other empties.

There is always SO MUCH LEFT!!!! I'm going to take a photo of the next item I cut open to show you guys!



lovepink said:


> Yes this!  I have done this and been like "How is there so much?"


It is so crazy! I thought my daily spf moisturizer was done - I squeezed it so much and couldn't get any more out, but when I cut it open, I have like, 5 days' uses left!!!


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 16, 2015)

ZeeOmega said:


> Great job on all of your empties, everyone! Looking at some of the pictures I have a tip, but I will place it under a spoiler.
> 
> If you are happy to be done with the item and just wish it goodbye don't look under the spoiler.
> 
> ...


Yep...I do this too. I have one of those mini spatula things so it's pretty easy to depot into a small jar. Although, if I'm not crazy about the product, I don't. Lol.


----------



## annatomical (Jan 16, 2015)

For the last day or so I have been itching to post a list of my empties.  I am feeling really good about my progress!  Having foils laying around is driving me a bit mental - I just want them gone so I am using them.  After I go though my stash of foils I will concentrate more on using my d/s and f/s items.  



Spoiler



16. Vasanti exfoliator d/s
17. theBalm Stainiac d/s
18. Lancome BiFacil f/s
19. Barefoot Venus – dry body oil in pink pepper d/s
20. Oneka shampoo d/s
21. Lancome Genifique serum d/s
22. Aveeno body lotion d/s
23. Michael Kors sporty citrus perfume vial
24. Glowing Mama exfoliator d/s
25. Alba Naturals Body wash foil &amp; udderly smooth udder cream foil
26. Mustela baby lotion foil &amp; udderly smooth udder cream foil
27. OTX Coconut water shampoo &amp; conditioner foils
28. Yves Rocher Oriental velvety-skin scrub d/s
29. BareMinerals cleanser foil &amp; moisturizer foil
30. John Frieda Shampoo &amp; conditioner foils

Tossed: 

Biotherm f/s moisturizer.  I don’t remember how old it is… when in doubt, throw it out!!!

Weleda d/s lotion samples x2 – smells like they went bad

YSL Doll Lashes d/s mascara – just don’t love it &amp; glad I didn’t buy it

Lash Adhesive – its very very old and definitely not worth keeping

Pacifica Multiples is an awful product.  Tossed.

Dove Deodorant – lid fell out in my school bag and the contents fell out in chunks

Pacifica BB Cream  - It made my skin break out in places.

Leeani Eco 3 in 1 d/s – A year ago I used it once or twice and it felt filmy on my skin so I didn’t love it.


----------



## EdithS2 (Jan 17, 2015)

I am up to eleven empties. They are all foils and deluxe samples, but that is good for me.
 
1. Sephora Rose Sheet mask
2. Dr. Jart Ceramidin Cream foil pack
3. Garnier Balancing Daily Exfoliator foil pack
4. Simy Skin Gel Cleanser foil pack.
5. Josie Maran Bear Naked Nail Wipe in Grapefruit foil pack
6. Fresh Soy Face Cleanser foil pack
7. A second Fresh Soy Fresh Cleanser foil pack
8. Fresh Lotus Youth Preserve Face Cream foil pack
9. Spa Vita Berry Shampoo travel size - from a Hair and Body Memebox
10. Thierry Mugler Angel Perfuming Shower Gel travel size
11. Molton Brown Energizing Seamoss Bath and Shower Gel travel size - this is good for me because I got it for Christmas and used it right away. I usually hoard my Christmas gifts and will find them unused when the following Christmas rolls around!


----------



## avaisdancing (Jan 18, 2015)

eastofthesun said:


> I realize I forgot to answer you, sorry!
> 
> Actually, I'll tell you what it is, but to be honest, I read the ingredients and then realized I'll not be purchasing the full size and that the effects were likely temporary rather than restored hair.
> 
> ...



I kinda like the Argan oil treatment, but not enough that I would buy it. And especially now that you've pointed out that it's full of silicone, I know I won't be purchasing this anytime soon. I have another sample to use I think though, I will use it but for me it wasn't a 'magical' product like it was for you   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

More empties for me:

20. Lush Sexy Peel soap (sample)

21. Lush Honey I Washed the Kids soap (sample)
22. Nourish Organics Coconut &amp; Argan lotion (I love coconut but this was awful! Yucky smell)
23. Lush Breath of Fresh Air Toner (FS; I love this toner but now I also have one by Clinique and another one by Lush to use, so I’ll won’t be buying it for a while. Will repurchase at some point though, it’s probably my fav)

24. Skintimate Mandarin shaving cream (FS)

25. Smashbox Photo Finish Primer (sample, loved it! But I think I like Benefit the Pore-Fessionnal better. I might re-purchase but I'm not 100% sure.)
Already 1/4 of my goal completed!   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 18, 2015)

avaisdancing said:


> 25. Smashbox Photo Finish Primer (sample, loved it! But I think I like Benefit the Pore-Fessionnal better. I might re-purchase but I'm not 100% sure.)


Somehow I have ended up with like three of these (Ulta GWPs maybe?).  Hope I like them!  Anyway, I'll use them but I am loving the Paula's Choice shine stopper and, barring amazing results from some of the other primers I've accumulated, PC is probably what I'll stick with.


----------



## avaisdancing (Jan 18, 2015)

SneakyBurrito said:


> Somehow I have ended up with like three of these (Ulta GWPs maybe?).  Hope I like them!  Anyway, I'll use them but I am loving the Paula's Choice shine stopper and, barring amazing results from some of the other primers I've accumulated, PC is probably what I'll stick with.


I might have to try some PC then... When my No Buy is over  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## numbersmom (Jan 19, 2015)

Wow, you ladies are impressive!

I'm a little late to this challenge but I accept! Fortunately I have saved the last few items I finished in a basket for self motivation so I have about 10 since the 10th.

My rules are everything is a 1 count; foils, deluxe samples, full size, and perfume samples. I'll post when I hit 25 my list of items.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 19, 2015)

I haven't been participating in the thread, but I'm reading everyone's posts.  I took a picture of days 1-10 empties and I'll take a picture tomorrow of days 11-20, then post them here.  I didn't start out thinking I'd join in, but decided to save empties just to see, and I'm keeping pace with everyone.  I think.  It helps that I have this habit of using half a bottle of something, then moving on to something new and exciting.  I've been forcing myself to go back and use up the half-full bottles.  My shower is looking less cluttered!


----------



## annatomical (Jan 19, 2015)

Its time for take a break from using so many random samples and I need to start using the same products consistently for at least a couple weeks. The skin on my face is looking like its getting ready for a nasty breakout.  Now may be a good time to try out the acne product samples in my stash?  Part of me was afraid something like this was going to happen.  Though, I will continue to use samples of haircare and bath/body items.  There is still sooo much makeup...


----------



## page5 (Jan 19, 2015)

Posting my last 10 days of empties:

7. Fresh Rose face mask, DS - this was okay but not hydrating (on my skin) as described

8. perfume sample, DS, the name rubbed off, just ok

9. M. A. D. serum, DS, okay

10. foot balm, FS, liked but more greasy than I prefer

11. setting powder, FS, took me more than a year to use this up and I've re-purchased

12. fresh sugar lemon perfume, DS, did not like this as a perfume but worked great as a room spray

13. Foils of Rodial Glamoxy snake serum, okay, sample was too small to make an opinion, and Dr. Haushka regenerating day cream, too herbal of a scent for me

14. Rusk texture dry finish spray, DS, awful, horrible stuff that turned my hair into straw, poor hold

15. the Body Shop silky cleansing oil, FS, took me nearly a year to use this up, I liked it but the bottle it came in leaked often around the nozzle creating quite a mess

16. Foils, Paula's Choice cleansing gel and 100% pure body cream

17. Foils, Kiehl's Creme de Corp and Philosophy Take a deep breath

18. Foils L'Oreal shampoo and conditioner evercreme, liked this


----------



## lovepink (Jan 19, 2015)

Ok my empties for days 11-20

4 Full sized

2 deluxe

31 foils 

2 perfume vials

To recap days 1-10

5 Full size

2 deluxe

17 foils

4 perfume samples

Total in 20 days:

9 full sized

4 deluxe

48 foils

6 perfume samples

Total for last 20 days: 67!  

So proud as one of them is a LITER of shampoo! I think I am going to have to rethink taking one big picture at the end.  At this rate I will need a ladder to stand on to try and get them all in the picture!  For my next 10 segment I will take a picture and maybe just do monthly.  Not sure.  My empties list is going to take forever to type up this month!


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 20, 2015)

@@numbersmom I'm glad your joining us! Using up things really is good motivation, I love doing this in conjunction with the no buy!

@@SneakyBurrito I'm glad you're joining!! I have the same pattern of product use- I'll use up something 1/3 or 2/3 and then move to something else. So I have a fair amount of potential empty full sizes just waiting for me to finish up!

@@annatomical One thing I was afraid of while testing out a bunch of samples, especially skincare, was my face having some kind of adverse reaction. Well, luckily nothing yet- my skin is looking really good, except my under eye wrinkles- they look worse. Anyway, I'm hoping I don't come across anything that does any damage.

@@page5 Good job on all your empties! And congratulations on finishing 3 full size items too!

@@lovepink Haha, I know what you mean- I've decided against saving mine and just saving them every ten days, then taking a photo and trashing. At the end, I'll just collage all 10 photos together or something, hehe. Also, 67 so far is amazing! Go you!!!

Ok ladies, here are my empties for Days 11-20:




6 full size items

12 samples

1. Shea Moisture Restorative Conditioner FS

2. Acne.org Treatment FS

3. St. Ives Green Tea Scrub FS

4. Lavanila The Healthy Sunscreen FS

5. Red Apple Lipstick The Lash Project FS (actually could probably still use this, but it's 5.5 months old and is starting to flake when I wear it, so it's time to toss it).

6. Lush Sexy Peel bar FS

7. Jurlique Herbal Serum sample

8. PTR Cucumber mask sample

9. Tokyomilk Dark Tainted Love hand cream sample

10. Algenist gel moisturizer sample

11. Aloette restorative enzyme peel sample

12. Korres Quercerin anti-aging serum

13. Fresh Seaberry oil sample

14. Nail polish remover sample

15. Alcohol phone cleaner wipe

16. Agave hair oil treatment sample (second and last sample of this)

17. Mini B&amp;BW candle in Leaves (looks like there's a lot left but that's just spilled wax on the side- I can't get the candle to light anymore.

18. Crest Whitestrips


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 20, 2015)

Empties so far (previous empties under spoiler):



Spoiler




Sephora scrub mitt: Would not repurchase.
It's Skin Blueberry mask: Would consider repurchasing.
Exuviance Age Reverse Night Lift (foil): Would not repurchase.
Algenist Genius Cream (foil): Would consider repurchasing.
Cotz Plus tinted sunscreen (foil): Would not repurchase.
Versace Bright Crystal Absolu (foil): Would not repurchase.
Eva NYC Therapy Session Hair Mask (foil): Would definitely repurchase.
AmorePacific Future Response cream (foil): Would not repurchase.
Julep Luxe Repair Serum (foil, lot #5997700): Would not repurchase.
Julep Luxe Repair Serum (foil): Lot # 5997700:Would not repurchase.
Ahava Mineral Body Exfoliator (full size): Would not repurchase.




Julep Luxe Repair Serum (foil, lot #5997700)
Julep Luxe Repair Serum (foil, lot #5997900)
Julep Luxe Repair Serum (foil, lot #5997900)
Julep Luxe Repair Serum (foil, lot #5997900): After smelling these, and comparing them to the full size that I still have to work through, I'm questioning my memory that this product ever had a pleasant aroma. Maybe it just made me feel fancy and never actually had a scent? Anyway, none of these are rancid, they all smell like oil, jojoba oil rules, and this serum will do all the things that jojoba oil does and has some added extra good ingredients. It is 26x more expensive than jojoba oil, and is _not _26x better than jojoba oil IMO. Will happily use up, but would not repurchase.
Lancome Advanced Genifique (foil): Don't remember much about the product itself, but remember that I was happy I didn't like it because I imagined it's really effing expensive. Would not repurchase.
Suki exfoliate foaming cleanser (deluxe size): Foamy! The perfect refreshing amount of sweet, like how fruit can sometimes make a better dessert than cake. I liked this because somehow it was citrusy (grapefruit) without being an irritant, and exfoliating but the sugar crystals dissolve so quickly that it felt very gentle. Also, it's made of sugar, which makes it confusingly pleasant if some happens to get in your mouth while you're washing your face in the shower. Might repurchase.
Ouidad Clarifying Cream Shampoo (paper "foil".... why a shampoo manufacturer thought they should put their product in paper packaging is beyond me): Really like the smell of this. Would consider repurchasing, except I have about 5 years worth of shampoo, and an active Birchbox subscription.
Smashbox Photo Finish Primer (foil): Ohhhhhhhh, so that's why people love primers! I definitely used too much, but it made my WnW foundation look amazing, and last forever. It smooths pores, but really emphasized wrinkles/brow furrows. I'll try using less (I have several foils) and see how that goes. Also I'm not sure how my skin feels about silicone yet. Need to use more to determine if it's worth buying.
Smashbox Photo Finish Primer with SPF20 and Dermaxyl (foil): I liked this one better, but can think of no explanation. Liked and disliked exactly the same things as the other one. If they're basically the same, and I end up buying one, I'd buy this one for the SPF.
Dermelect Foot Treatment (foil): Idk. I put it on my feet, and my feet are still there. I'd need at least a deluxe sample if I wanted to tell if it worked better than a regular lotion or cream. Would not repurchase on account of the sample is too small.


----------



## Kristin Alexandra Muntz (Jan 20, 2015)

11 12 13. Crabtree &amp; Evelyn Citron, honey &amp; coriander  shampoo, conditioner and lotion hotel samples 

Fragrance on these was yummy.

14. Maybelline Dream Matte Finish Foundation (hated this formula)

15. Worn out makeup sponge (Cover girl, I think)

16. Malin+Goetz vitamin e facial moisturizer deluxe sample

17. SPAresource Vanilla Sugar hand cream foil.. large foil and I LIKE THIS.  Feels very luxe and not greasy.

18. DHC mild lotion foil

19. Nivea Visage - All Around Protection Foil

20. Elizabeth Arden Ceramide Eye Wish eye cream deluxe sample

Starting to get a little harder as I'm running out of small samples but still going to rack as high a kill count as I can  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## annatomical (Jan 20, 2015)

Here is the continuation of my list for days 11-20.  For the last ten days I have been going through quite a bit of product and tossing more products than I expected I would - which is definitely a good thing.  I have taken a good look at the products in my bathroom and some have been there for too long and upon closer inspection they smell strange.  Among the items I have been using, I have gone though a lot of foils in order to reduce general clutter so my number is pretty high right now.  In the coming days and weeks, as I reduce the number of foils I will concentrate more of d/s and f/s items so I won't be using as many products in such a short period of time in the near future.   

In the coming days I'm going to use the last of a d/s shampoo, a d/s body wash, and some more foils among other things... so I will have a good start on days 21-30. 



Spoiler



31. John Frieda Shampoo &amp; conditioner foils

32. BareMinerals cleanser foil &amp; moisturizer foil
33. Pacifica TBO body wash f/s
34. Avalon Organics Lavender Shampoo &amp; conditioner foils
35. Harvey prince body lotion d/s
36. Aveeno body lotion d/s
37. Masker Aide sheet mask (single use) &amp; fresh black tea age-delay foil
38. Carven Perfume vial
39. BareMinerals cleanser foil &amp; moisturizer foil
40. Aveeno body lotion d/s
41. Hanae Perfume vial
42. Uniq One leave-in hair mask d/s
43. Bioderma d/s body wash
44. Lancome Genifique serum d/s
45. FAB face cleanser d/s
46. Lancome La Vie Est Belle perfume vial
47. Lancome Genifique eye cream d/s
48. BareMinerals foundation foil &amp; Bamboo serum foil.
49. Bamboo shampoo &amp; conditioner foils
50. Crest whitestrips &amp; Masker Aide sheet mask (single use products)

Tossed:

Burt’s Bees after sun lotion - old

Lancome d/s perfume sample – destroyed

City Color lip balm f/s – destroyed

Julep nail polish f/s – destroyed

Lancome visionaire d/s – destroyed

Clinique face primer d/s – destroyed

Lip Monthly blue cosmetics bag – tossed, ugly.  Usually I’d donate things like this but I don’t think anyone wants these bags even a little bit...

Bump Solution, Spa Edition f/s - old

Aveda Body Lotion f/s – old

Aveda exfoliator f/s

Rosemary Mint Body lotion f/s – old

Body shop shea bath cream f/s - old

Body shop shea body lotion f/s – old

Everyday minerals - Blush foil &amp; finishing powder foil –  awful products, I have plenty of nice finishing powder and blush I can use

Lancome GWP cosmetics bag - makeup item's lid came off and smeared all over the inside.


----------



## West Coast Beauty Addict (Jan 20, 2015)

Here are my empties for the second 10 days

19. Method Handsoap - full size

20. Drybar Shampoo - foil




20. Drybar Shampoo - foil
21. Drybar Conditioner - foil

22.Urban Decay Eye Primer - sample

23. Algenist eye balm - foil

24. Clark Botanicals Moisture Mask - deluxe sample

25. Benefit Fakeup - deluxe sample

26. Montagne Jeunesse Mask - single use

27. Target Makeup remover wipes - 10 pack

28. Nicole Ritchie Perfume - sample

29. Benefit They're Real Liner - deluxe sample

30. Hairkop Mask -foil

31. Hairkop oil treatment -  foil

32. Murad Pore Sealer - foilr

33. Murad Blackhead Remover -foil

34. Caudale Serum - foil

35. Jurlique Serum - foil


----------



## West Coast Beauty Addict (Jan 20, 2015)

I found it can take me 2-3 uses per foil.  Is  that common or are most single use?


----------



## PA Anna (Jan 20, 2015)

I'm a little behind in posting. They are in a spoiler because the list is long.

Days 1-10 empties



Spoiler



1. LA Fresh Nail Polish Remover Acetone-Free - foil -1 pad sample. Did not remove all the nail polish off both hands with one pad.

2. Gourmet Body Treats Chamomile Cleansing Cream - full size -- My #1 cleanser. It works well with my rosacea.

3. Mineral Fusion Lasting Color Conditioner - FS -- Works well with my color treated hair and doesn't agitate my rosacea.

4. TATCHA Indigo Silk Body Butter - FS -  Love, Love, Love :wub:

5.Masque Fleurs de Jasmin Hair Conditioning Mask - DS - Left hair knotty (Eva Schrivo Quarterly Box 1)

6. Davines Replumping Shampoo- foil- Hated the smell.(BB)

7. Davines Repluming  Conditioner - foil - Hated the smell (BB)

8. Giovanni Hydrating-Calming Conditioner - foil - only enough to do half my hair (BB)

9. Korres Cherry Lip Gloss mini - DS - Perfect size for me. (SS Mystery Warehouse Sale)

10. Shu Uemura Essence Absolue Nourishing Oil-in-cream - DS - Didn't agitate my rosacea. Can't tell if it did anything with my hair (BB Vanity Affair)

11. Yarok Feed Your MositureShampoo - FS - I hated using it because it doesn't lather. My hair loves it. I will buy it again. (GoodeBox Breast Cancer LE)

12. Lavina Argan Oil - DS - Smells like dirty diapers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (Petit Vour)

13. Gourmet Body Treats Organic Keratin Treatment Leave-In Conditioner - DS- It's Ok. (GBT sub)

14. Philip B Light-Weight Deep Conditoining Crème Rinse - DS - Got one use out of it. Seems to help define my waves. (Sample Society)


----------



## annatomical (Jan 20, 2015)

West Coast Beauty Addict said:


> I found it can take me 2-3 uses per foil.  Is  that common or are most single use?



It depends on the foil and how much product it contains.  Recently I used some face cleanser &amp; moisturizer foils and I found I could get 2 uses per foil.  When I tried out a foundation foil and it was definitely a single use item.  In my stash there is a 6mL face cleanser foil and I think I will be able to use it for a few days.


----------



## PA Anna (Jan 20, 2015)

Days 11-20



Spoiler



15. TATCHA Indigo soothing silk hand cream - foil - :wub: - I have the full size and travel size. :wub:

16. Honey Cream Wash gingerade- foil - can't tell anything about it (100% Pure Mystery Bag - they placed a few bonus foils in the bag)

17. Yu-Be moisturizing Skin Cream - DS - can't tell anything. (BB)

18. L'huile de Lenore Grayl - DS - This is fancy coconut oil which I put in my hair every night. It was wonderful. (Eva Scrivo Quarterly Box 2)

19. Caudalie Radiance Serum Complexion Correction - DS - The sample that never ran out. I think I saw results.

20. Tatcha Ageless enriching renewal cream - foil - Noticed maybe a slight difference.

21. Tatcha Luminous deep hydration firming serum - foil - Can't tell anything.

22. Tatcha Indigo Soothing Renewal Treatment - foil - Can't tell anything.

23. Mineral Fusion lasting color shampoo - FS - Works great with my hair. Does not bother my rosacea.

24. Briogeo Don't Despair Repair - DS - Leaves my hair knotty with dry ends (BB)

25. Tatcha Indigo Soothing Renewal Treatment - Foil - Hard to tell.

26. Salus Shower Bombs Eucalyptus - FS - Loved it. (Yuzen)

27. Philosphy renewed hope in a jar - foil - did not bother my rosacea.

28. SheaTerra Organics Bourbon Vanilla whipped Shea butter - Smells good enough to eat  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (Goodebox)

29. CellCeuticals Extremely Gentle Skin Cleanser- DS  - Had this for awhile and finished it. I hated using it because of the tube design. Did not bother my rosacea.

30. Caviar Cream CC 10 in 1 Complete Correction Leave in Hair Perfector - DS - Gave me soft waves (SampleSociety)

31. Moe's Apothecary Coconut Lime &amp; Mint Emusified Body Scrub - FS - Love this. Melts into my skin. I received one in my regular Dottie Box Mini and was excited to receive a second one. (Dottie Box Mini Mystery Sale)


----------



## PA Anna (Jan 20, 2015)

West Coast Beauty Addict said:


> I found it can take me 2-3 uses per foil.  Is  that common or are most single use?


I usually can get 2-3 uses unless it is shampoo or conditioner.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 21, 2015)

West Coast Beauty Addict said:


> I found it can take me 2-3 uses per foil. Is that common or are most single use?


Most hair foils are single use for me but I have really long, thick hair.

Other foils take longer but are kind of a pain -- often enough, it's too little product to squeeze into a separate container, but it starts to dry out in the opened foil (even if I bend the opening over and put a binder clip on it).


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 21, 2015)

@ Hahah at kill count. :laughing:

@@TooMuchElectric That's really weird that a company put shampoo in a paper container... I believe I have a cleanser in a container like that- Marula's cleanser foils are really papery. @@West Coast Beauty Addict

@@annatomical Impressive list, as usual! 50 is half-way through and that's only what you used up in the first 20 days. *applauds*

@@West Coast Beauty Addict What did you think of the Murad blackhead remover and pore sealer? Was the pore sealer weird? Also, about how long did it take you to finish the Benefit Fakeup? I just started using a DS I have of that, but just keep it at work as a backup under eye concealer, so I don't use it all that often. Also, some foils last me several uses, while others I barely feel like I get enough. It's very weird. I can usually get 2 uses out of foils, but it depends on what it is and how much I normally use of that product.

@@PA Anna Nice list! What's a shower bomb and how do you use it? Hahah, sounds nice, whatever it is!

@@SneakyBurrito I have long, thick hair too and the only hair foil that lasted me longer than 1 use was Living Proof's Style Extender Balm. I think I've used it twice already but still have some left. I do the same thing with binder clips, and I still get some sample after a day or so, but any longer than that and it'll be dry and probably not worth using.



avaisdancing said:


> I kinda like the Argan oil treatment, but not enough that I would buy it. And especially now that you've pointed out that it's full of silicone, I know I won't be purchasing this anytime soon. I have another sample to use I think though, I will use it but for me it wasn't a 'magical' product like it was for you   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> More empties for me:
> 
> ...


Congrats on getting 1/4 of your goal done!!!

I was wondering, how did you get a sample of Lush's Sexy Peel soap? I just used up a FS bar and it's my favorite soap ever, I'd love to get a sample for travel!!!

Can't wait to start on my products for the next ten days! I think there will be a lot this round! I have been working on lots of products and am nearly done with quite a few!

Oh, I wanted to do a cumulative count from Day 1, so I'll start that here:

Days 1-10: 8 full size, 8 deluxe/foil size

Days 11-20: 6 full size items, 12 deluxe/foil size

Cumulative total: 14 full size, 20 deluxe/foil size: *34 total*= 34% of the way to my goal of 100!


----------



## annatomical (Jan 21, 2015)

eastofthesun said:


> @@annatomical Impressive list, as usual! 50 is half-way through and that's only what you used up in the first 20 days. *applauds*


Thank you for the encouragement.  At this point whether its five empties or fifty doesn't really matter to me because progress is progress and there's still a long way to go until the challenge is over!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Suzaqu (Jan 21, 2015)

Here are my empties for day 11-20!

Full list and opinions spoiler-ed below



Spoiler



_elf makeup remover cloths_-These get the job done, but probably aren't my favorite. They sure are cheap though and don't make my eyes mad. I'll probably repurchase for gym bag/work/etc

_Vasanti Detox sample-_This doesn't feel like it actually gets my skin clean, but it was a good break from some of my harsher face washes. Not a repurchase.

_Crabtree &amp; Evelyn Citron hand therapy_-Very moisturizing and a great smell. I'd repurchase when I'm looking for a hand lotion.

_Lush Parsley Porridge bar soap sample_-Smelled like parsley and did the job, I just don't like bar soap that much. I realize there's a little left, but I dropped it in the sink 3 times while I was washing my hands, which was my sign it was done.

_Jergens BB Body lotion sample_-Didn't do much at all, other than be a slight gentle self tanner. I may get a small one like this come spring/summer to help my super pale legs.

_Whish Body Butter in lavender sample_-The smell was pretty good but it wasn't very moisturizing.

_Lush R&amp;B Hair moisturizer sample_-Love this! But i have other leave-in conditioners to go through before I repurchase.

_Burts Bees Moisturizing lip balm in Mango_-Still my HG lipbalm.

_Smashbox Full exposure mascara sample_-This was pretty good, I liked what it did to my lashes and it didn't irritate my eyes. I may repurchase eventually.

_Maybelline Dream Touch Lumi concealer in Brightening-_I'm a fan of this color with my skin tone and under glasses to brighten my general eye area. I want to try the age rewind version in this color, but if I don't like it, I may return to this one.




Total: 11

Running Total (for the 100 days): 23


----------



## avaisdancing (Jan 22, 2015)

eastofthesun said:


> @ Hahah at kill count. :laughing:
> 
> @@TooMuchElectric That's really weird that a company put shampoo in a paper container... I believe I have a cleanser in a container like that- Marula's cleanser foils are really papery. @@West Coast Beauty Addict
> 
> ...



It was a tiny, tiny (1-2 uses) that I got from an online order  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

You could go to Lush and get some smaller sizes for travel?

I do like that soap but I have so many to go through...


----------



## PA Anna (Jan 22, 2015)

@@eastofthesun I'm going to order some once my no-buy is over. It is a round item that feels like a solid bath salt. You place it in the shower where the water doesn't hit it directly causing the aroma to release as you shower. A nice alternative for those that don't take baths often.


----------



## TooMuchElectric (Jan 23, 2015)

PA Anna said:


> @@eastofthesun I'm going to order some once my no-buy is over. It is a round item that feels like a solid bath salt. You place it in the shower where the water doesn't hit it directly causing the aroma to release as you shower. A nice alternative for those that don't take baths often.


Oh that sounds lovely! I'm going to add that to my wish list for when the no-buy is over.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 23, 2015)

PA Anna said:


> @@eastofthesun I'm going to order some once my no-buy is over. It is a round item that feels like a solid bath salt. You place it in the shower where the water doesn't hit it directly causing the aroma to release as you shower. A nice alternative for those that don't take baths often.


Have you found a brand that's really strong?  I'm constantly in a state of being congested in winter.  I tried the shower bombs from Level Naturals but didn't find them to be terribly long lasting.  Would be interested in other brands (well, I guess winter will be over before the no buy is over, but it would be good to know for the future).  On weekends I just take baths and I have some eucalyptus bubble bath and bath salts.  But would love to have something for during the week.


----------



## avaisdancing (Jan 23, 2015)

Not a lot of empties for the past days... I'm working on some FS products I want to finish. 

26. CeraVe SPF moisturizer (sample; it's ok, nothing special)

27. Cucina Olive Oil Hand Soap (FS, liked it but I prefer Method's foaming hand soap so I most likely won't re-purchase).

That's it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 23, 2015)

I promise I really did take pictures and I will get around to posting them eventually.  Days 21-30 are shaping up to have the best empties yet because I am finishing off all those full-sized products that have been sitting around for months.

I even -- gasp -- finished off a full-sized Purlisse moisturizer today.  (Don't worry, my supply of Purlisse is not running low thanks to last summer's glut in subscription boxes.)  I think I may try to use up some of my moisturizer foils for awhile.


----------



## West Coast Beauty Addict (Jan 23, 2015)

@@eastofthesun



eastofthesun said:


> @@West Coast Beauty Addict What did you think of the Murad blackhead remover and pore sealer? Was the pore sealer weird? Also, about how long did it take you to finish the Benefit Fakeup? I just started using a DS I have of that, but just keep it at work as a backup under eye concealer, so I don't use it all that often. Also, some foils last me several uses, while others I barely feel like I get enough. It's very weird. I can usually get 2 uses out of foils, but it depends on what it is and how much I normally use of that product.


 I liked the murad blackhead remover better than the vacuum cleaner one from Birchbox, not sure if it is Dr. Jart or Dr Brandt.

It was gentle on my skin but cleared out  bunch of gunk.  It didn't get as much as glamglow does but it might be better for my dry somewhat sensitive skin.

It took a while to use up the DS of Fakeup because I was using it as a backup or for when I just wanted a quick swipe under my eyes.  It was moisturizing, but faeds quickly under the eyes.


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 23, 2015)

It's been a great few days...here's what I've finished up this week:

28. Urban Decay Chill Makeup Setting Spray (full size)

29. Model Co Party Proof Lipstick - Kitty (full size)

30. Fortune Cookie Soap Co. Sally Soap (fortune cookie)

31. Fekkai Glossing Cream (deluxe size)

32. Shiseido Ultimate Sun Protection Cream  (deluxe size)

33. Peter Thomas Roth Mega Rich Body Lotion (deluxe size)
34. Sephora Waterproof Eye Makeup Remover (deluxe size)
35. Philosophy Snow Angel Shower Gel (deluxe size)
36. Briogeo Don't Despair, Repair! (deluxe size)
37. Peter Thomas Roth Mega Rich Body Wash (deluxe size)
38. Kate Somerville ExfoliKate (deluxe size)
39. Estee Lauder Advanced Night Repair Eye Cream (deluxe size)
40. Julep Eye Sheen Dusty Taupe Shimmer (full size)
41. Skin &amp; Co Truffle Therapy Serum (deluxe size)
42. Urban Decay Supercurl Mascara (deluxe size)
43. Supergoop Hand Cram (deluxe size)
44. Dr. Brandt Pores No More Pore Refiner (deluxe size)
45. Eau de Cartier Goutte de Rose (vial)
46. Shea Moisture Raw Shea Butter Moisture Retention Shampoo (foil)
47. DHC Extra Nighttime Moisturizer(foil)
48. tarte Amazonian Clay Blush (carded sample)
49. Josie Maran Bear Naked Nail Wipes(foil)
50. Philosophy Renewed Hope in a Jar(foil)
51. Philosophy Renewed Hope in a Jar Eye(foil)
52. Paul Mitchell Original Shampoo One(foil)
53. Garnier Fructis Fortifying Shampoo and Conditioner X 2(foil)
54. Loreal Age Perfect Cell Renewal Golden Serum(foil)
55. Loreal Age Perfect Cell Renewal Day Cream(foil)


----------



## Natasha01 (Jan 24, 2015)

Here are my empties from days 11-20.

FULL SIZE

Black Raspberry Vanilla body splash from BBW - was my all time favorite until an unexpected hit from Christmas

Dove Go Sleeveless deodorant - I really liked this. Lasted all day. Didn't transfer to clothes at all.

Loreal Magic BB in Fair - Really wanted to like this, but it oxidized too orange for my ultra pale self.

DELUXE SIZE

Olay Tone Perfecting Cream - nice, but too small to really tell.

Estée Lauder Enlighten Serum - again, this was nice, but too small to really tell if it would lighten spots as it claimed.

Oribe Shampoo - didn't care for the smell. Added TONS of extra volume which I try to do the opposite of.

FOILS

There were 11 total foils here. I have nearly nothing to say about them, so I am lumping them together. I don't like foils because it is virtually impossible to tell if a product works for you. I wasn't allergic to any of them. The only thing that stood out about any of them is that the Loreal Cell Renewal Day Cream left my skin really greasy.

I had a mission during this 10 day period to clear out all of my foils just to get rid of the clutter. This is all of my foils except one. The last remaining foil is a face primer I will be using this week since my deluxe sample that I was working on just ran out yesterday.

Not pictured is the one item that hit the trash. My Elf lip scrub broke off and rolled around in my sink. Yuck! I threw it away.


----------



## recklesslysober (Jan 24, 2015)

recklesslysober said:


> 2. Witch Hazel Toner
> 
> Got rid of another 8 lip products, 5 eyeshadows, and a blush.. plus a facial prep spray I never use. I'm almost at where I want to be with downsizing for now. Using things up is going slow as expected but pretty much everything is going to be full size so that's okay! Keeping track and maybe I'll hit 100 by the end of the year.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


3. Josie Maran Argan Oil Light 15mL deluxe sample

4. Tarte Lights Camera Lashes mascara sample


----------



## annatomical (Jan 24, 2015)

This week I have been super sick and thank goodness I am on the mend (so it seems).  The good news is I definitely haven't bought anything.  While waiting for prescriptions I have looked at beauty products and I have been disciplined enough not to buy anything.  The bad news is I have been staying away from using beauty products so I haven't generated as many empties as I would have liked.  This week all I have used is shampoo, body wash, eye cream, moisturizer, and a bit of lotion.  Since I had a strong start this set back isn't going to hurt me because I have a LOT of time to generate 50 more empties!!!


----------



## seagirl (Jan 25, 2015)

Hi all!

I'm late to the party but just discovered this thread thanks to a post by @@AliciaKnits in the pan that palette thread.

I'm not joining in on the no-buy (because I simply do not have that level of self control when it comes to beauty products) but I am cutting back. I've been tapping into my stash (or surplus or hoard - whatever ya want to call our guestroom LOL) without even knowing this challenge existed, so I'm in!

I'm taking a multi-faceted approach to my slim-down: 1) pan that palette- I just have too much shadow and really prefer building my own but hubs got me this so I'm giving it my best effort 2) low buy- I've made it manageable for me by cutting my regular H&amp;B budget in half 3) eBay- finally getting around to dumping all the deluxe samples and foils I acquired while living it up from Black Friday thru Christmas shopping and 4) use it- hence I'm joining in. Not sure I'll post pictures as the satisfaction of the trash can is so overwhelming, but I will keep track.

I've caught up on all the posts thus far and you girls are quite the motivators! I'm excited to join even if I am a little late!


----------



## PA Anna (Jan 25, 2015)

I'm packing up for my business trip and had to change some of the products I usually bring. I want to have more empties! I have a few items that will be emptied if I bring them with me. Please tell me I am not the only one thinking this way?


----------



## EdithS2 (Jan 25, 2015)

> I'm packing up for my business trip and had to change some of the products I usually bring. I want to have more empties! I have a few items that will be emptied if I bring them with me. Please tell me I am not the only one thinking this way?


Excellent idea. Have a wonderful trip!


----------



## annatomical (Jan 25, 2015)

PA Anna said:


> I'm packing up for my business trip and had to change some of the products I usually bring. I want to have more empties! I have a few items that will be emptied if I bring them with me. Please tell me I am not the only one thinking this way?


Instead of dreading using a product in its entirety and generating an 'empty' I have started really looking forward to generating an accumulation of empty containers.  Using the last of something is a strangely satisfying feeling now.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 25, 2015)

All right, I finally had 5 minutes to sit down and upload my pictures.  Under spoiler tags because the images are huge.  No lists of what's what because I didn't make them.  (I keep track of my opinions by reviewing the items on Amazon, at least the ones I can find listed there.  So if I ever want to remind myself of what I thought of something, I consult my reviews.) 

Advance notice: I'll likely be editing this post because I don't always have the best luck with pictures!

Anyway:

Days 1-10 (14 items of various sizes if I can count):



Spoiler











Days 11-20 (16 items of various sizes, assuming I can count):



Spoiler


----------



## EdithS2 (Jan 27, 2015)

Continue to work on my foils:

12. Yet another Fresh Lotus Youth Preserve Face Cream foil - got bored trying to use it up 

13. Fresh Rose Hydrating Eye Gel Cream foil - also got bored using - don't really like the scent of the Fresh products, and they feel greasy to me

14. Yet another of the Josie Maran Bear Naked Nail Wipes in Grapefruit - you have to scrub really hard to get the polish off with it 

15. Thierry Mugler Angel Perfuming Hand Cream - larger foil with square bottom - heavy on the chocolate patchouli note - too heavily perfumed for work, had to use at bedtime

16. Nude Omega Cleansing Jelly foil - loved it; bitter orange scent, great texture. Luxurious to use 

17. Volcano Thermal One Minute Mask - Dollar Tree Brand - liked it - it was one of those masks that heat up when you apply it to a wet face. I enjoyed it more than all the Fresh and Nude foils!  

18., 19., 20. Three foils of Nude Progenius Treatment Oil - Did not like as much as the cleanser


----------



## numbersmom (Jan 27, 2015)

So I have 5 95% used up items in my shower. Makes me want to take 2 showers a day to have them done. One is a full size hair mask that has taken me a year and a half to use up even though I use it regularly. One is a full size facial exfoliating wash I've been using for a year. I will be so excited when they are gone! I think I'm going to post my items even though I'm not at 25 used, which was my own goal. I'm close but I need this for motivation to keep going.


----------



## SneakyBurrito (Jan 27, 2015)

numbersmom said:


> So I have 5 95% used up items in my shower. Makes me want to take 2 showers a day to have them done.


This is why I had so many large empties in my second picture.  The picture for days 21-30 will be the same way!


----------



## annatomical (Jan 27, 2015)

numbersmom said:


> Makes me want to take 2 showers a day to have them done.


Most of the products I am using right now are deluxe sized and even when they are near empty I find myself really looking forward using the last little bit!


----------



## numbersmom (Jan 27, 2015)

Ok so I do have 25 pictured but in full disclosure I have one more day left in 2 of the foils. Which I will be using tomorrow. So I guess I used 25 in 28 days.



Spoiler


----------



## page5 (Jan 28, 2015)

My next set of empties:

19. Lancome body lotion FS, liked this a lot, very moisturizing

20. Carol’s Daughter conditioner, DS, okay

21. y:t moisturizer, FS, didn’t really care for this, applied it on my arms and hands to use up

22. Faith Aromatheraphy body scrub, DS, liked this, very moisturizing, may have to buy

23. Dermalogica daily exfoliant, DS, liked this but the $$$

24. Yes to Cucumbers facial towelettes, DS, worked better than most I’ve tried

25. Gesichsmaske aloe facial mask, FS, okay, wouldn’t buy

26. Revlon blue eyeliner, FS, the last ¼”broke off when I tried to use it. Like it but UD is my preference

27. Sephora taupe eyeliner, FS, liked the color but it faded and migrated too much

28. Cynthia Rowley lip stain, DS, okay, I wouldn’t buy it

29. Serum/Primer, DS, from birchbox, okay, wouldn’t buy

30. Apothederm serum, DS, didn’t like this at all, too thick, and irritated my skin

31. Lancome eye cream, DS, okay, I have others I like more but for a GWP I use it as my night eye cream

32. John Frieda volume hair spray, FS, like this, have re-purchased

I’ll have to get back to using some of my foils this next round.  I’m glad I am noting what I like and don’t like, so far I see some trends. For example, I shouldn’t buy any more Memeboxes (I purchased three last year) because I have yet to find a product I truly like from the items I have used. And, I should only buy UD eyeliners because all of the other eyeliners I have do not perform as well for me. I have not been impressed with any of the facial masks I have tried so far, perhaps I am looking for a miracle that isn’t possible, lol.


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 28, 2015)

annatomical said:


> Instead of dreading using a product in its entirety and generating an 'empty' I have started really looking forward to generating an accumulation of empty containers.  Using the last of something is a strangely satisfying feeling now.


I totally agree. This project has really helped me stay on this no-buy as well. Not only am I looking forward to finishing products up, it's just plain satisfying, and I'm actually treating my body and skin better! It's a win-win!

I can't wait to post my empties for days 21-30!

I have a feeling during days 31-40 I'm going to be finishing up a LOT of full sized products because I'm like 96% done with a ton of stuff!


----------



## Monika1 (Jan 28, 2015)

page5 said:


> My next set of empties:
> 
> 19. Lancome body lotion FS, liked this a lot, very moisturizing
> 
> ...


I'm not sure what kind of miracle you might be looking for; I found one with getting a bit older (far less acne and oil yay! though knowing there are a few eventual minuses to the aging thing..) and another with the Silk Naturals serums and moisturizers. Of course everyone is different, so I have no idea exactly what the unifying characteristics are for people with skin types for whom these are so fantastic. I actually really like my skin now. I tried all sorts of different drugstore, counter, and specialty expensive brands with frustration; but this stuff just works. The bonus is it's cost-effective too. I don't know if the better price makes my evaluation of it more positive??, but my skin is more soft, smooth, and clear, with smaller pores. I admit I have redness that persists, so it's not 100%, but things rarely are. The products take a bit of getting used to because they are different than your average moisturizer in texture and initial feel. I wasn't impressed at all when I first applied my samples; but then I felt my skin and saw the effect. Happy!

Outside of that, I really enjoy reading the assessments of products too, so thanks everyone for making the notes here! Going through all these products means you have a quick assessment of many things for me and others to consider, or not get.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm astounded by how quickly some of you go through products; I just don't seem to use as much as fast. Of course, foils are little, and I generally don't use foils, though there are some kicking around here too. Hmm.


----------



## recklesslysober (Jan 28, 2015)

recklesslysober said:


> 3. Josie Maran Argan Oil Light 15mL deluxe sample
> 
> 4. Tarte Lights Camera Lashes mascara sample


5. St. Ives Energizing Citrus body wash

Slowly but surely!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 28, 2015)

Last few days I've managed to finish up:

56. Baume Du Randonneur Foot Balm (foil)

57. Aetelier Cologne Trefle Pur (vial

58. Clean Original (vial)

59. Fortune Cookie Soap Co Bath Bomb (Bend Over and I'll Show You)

60. Mario Badescu Collagen Moisturizer (very small jar)

61. Shea Moisture Raw Shea Butter Moisture Retention Shampoo (foil) x 2

62. Peter Thomas Roth Mega Rich Conditioner (small tube - one use)

63. Ernest Supplies Awake &amp; Exfoliate Body Bar (deluxe)

64. Josie Maran Argan Infinity Creamy Oil (deluxe)

65. Bliss Grapefruit + Aloe Body Butter (deluxe)

66. L'Occitane Lavande Hand Cream (deluxe)

67. Parian Spirit Brush Cleaner (2 oz) 

68. Perlier Shea Butter Intensive Nurturing Balm (deluxe)

69. Essential Elements Body Lotion (deluxe)

70. Sisley Black Rose Cream Mask (deluxe)

71. Target Brand Nail Polish remover (full size)

I may be able to use a couple more foils in the next few days, but I am getting close to the end of my very small sizes/nearly empty items. Wow... I feel so much lighter, lol. I think I have about six body lotions that I will be able to finish up next month; I cleaned out that area the other day and put the lotions that only had a few days worth of lotion aside to be used up during this 100 days. I think I'll be able to finish up another lipstick, and two more foundations before the 100 days is up too! Focusing on opened items and not allowing myself to open anything else (well, as far as most things go, lol. I reserve the right to open any cosmetic item that I receive in my current sub boxes).


----------



## AliciaKnits (Jan 28, 2015)

seagirl said:


> I'm late to the party but just discovered this thread thanks to a post by @@AliciaKnits in the pan that palette thread.


Very glad I "inspired" you to join ... you can also do a shorter empty goal, such as 50, if 100 seems daunting. I'm shooting for 100, but will most likely end up with 50. Will only have about 10 this month, just seem to be using up more full size items instead of my samples/deluxes.


----------



## annatomical (Jan 29, 2015)

Better late than never.... here are my empties from days 11-20.


For the past couple days I wanted to do an empties update for days 21-30 though I haven't because I really want to hold out until tomorrow (day 30).  Tomorrow, I might just use the last of a handful of things to make my number a bit higher and that much more satisfying.  Over the last several days I have continued to toss old and/or useless products which I have to admit will never be used or enjoyed.  One thing I can say is since I have been trying out different hair products and giving my hair more TLC than usual - my hair has never looked or felt better than it does right now!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## avaisdancing (Jan 30, 2015)

No pics because I'm a little OCD and just want to throw away/recycle everything right away when I finish it, but more empties, yay!! 


DermaDoctor SPF 30 BB cream (foil)
Vichy Serum (foil)
Philosophy Purity Made Simple (FS, my fav cleanser ever, but I have a few to go through before I repurchase)
Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Treat hair mask (sample)
Whish Shave Cream (sample, didn’t like it at all)
Benefit Fakeup (foil, not impressed)
Yves Rocher Matifying gel cream (foil)
FAB cleanser (DS, liked it but prefer Philosophy)
Yves Rocher Serum Vegetal (foil)


----------



## jesemiaud (Jan 30, 2015)

@@avaisdancing I am the same way, lol. I have never taken pictures of my empties because I wouldn't be able to handle having them sitting around. I just keep track on a word doc and post in the "official used it up" thread (sorry...on phone; can't link) at the end of the month and periodically in this thread.


----------



## eastofthesun (Jan 30, 2015)

Ok, we're on Day 30!!! This is the final day of this stage of the 10-day periods. Technically, I still have many hours to finish up a few things, but I'll give this update in case I don't finish up anything else:



Spoiler






Full Size:

1. B&amp;BW Ski Lodge 3-wick candle

2. Physician's Formula mascara

3. Kroger make-up remover

4. Epielle make-up wipes

5. Shea butter

6. Method handsoap

7. Rite Aid oil blotting papers

Deluxe Size:

8. Lavanila travel size deodorant

9. B&amp;BW Pumpkin and Gingerbread candle

10. Nude Genius Oil

11. Colgate Total mouthwash

12. REN glycolic lactic acid radiance mask

13. Ren rose centriflora cleansing balm

14. Fresh Sugar rose lip balm

Foil Size:

15. Generic nail polish remover wipe

16. Eyeglass lense cleaning wipe

17. Fresh Soy facewash

18. Josie Maran BareNaked nail wipes

19. Origins Mega Bright moisturizer with SPF

20. Sephora body butter

21. Murad Intensive-C peel



I'll put my thoughts about all these products in the 'Used it Up Thread' for January later.

Cumulative Count from Day 1:

Days 1-10: 8 full size, 8 deluxe/foil size 

Days 11-20: 6 full size items, 12 deluxe/foil size

Days 21-30: 7 full size, 7 deluxe size, 7 foil size

*Cumulative total:* 21 full size, 34 deluxe/foil size: *55 total= 55% of the way to my goal of 100! *

Also, @@ZeeOmega was talking about cutting open tubes to get all the goods (I think it was her) and I just took a picture of my hand cream tube that I couldn't get more out of no matter how I squeezed and here's the leftover bits. See how there are about 10 more uses, if not more? Amazing!!!



Spoiler














page5 said:


> I’m glad I am noting what I like and don’t like, so far I see some trends. For example, I shouldn’t buy any more Memeboxes (I purchased three last year) because I have yet to find a product I truly like from the items I have used. And, I should only buy UD eyeliners because all of the other eyeliners I have do not perform as well for me. I have not been impressed with any of the facial masks I have tried so far, perhaps I am looking for a miracle that isn’t possible, lol.


Awesome assessment and take-away message. I have kind of been figuring some things out for myself too. Like for instance, I really do not like fragranced things for my face. I have this foil packet of an herbal serum, and I'm FORCING myself to use it because I can't stand the smell, even though it's all natural essential oils. It should be easy to go through a foil packet, but it's still sitting in my cubboard.



Monika1 said:


> Going through all these products means you have a quick assessment of many things for me and others to consider, or not get.  I'm astounded by how quickly some of you go through products; I just don't seem to use as much as fast. Of course, foils are little, and I generally don't use foils, though there are some kicking around here too. Hmm.


I used to be in awe of how fast some people would finish products in the 'used it up' thread, and still am, but I will say that once I started this challenge, I've been just so stoked about finishing products that I find myself using them whenever I get a chance and enjoying it too! I've been finishing things up so fast lately! It's such a good feeling when you have lots of backups waiting.



recklesslysober said:


> 5. St. Ives Energizing Citrus body wash
> 
> Slowly but surely!


Slow and steady wins the race!!! 



jesemiaud said:


> I may be able to use a couple more foils in the next few days, but I am getting close to the end of my very small sizes/nearly empty items. Wow... I feel so much lighter, lol. I think I have about six body lotions that I will be able to finish up next month; I cleaned out that area the other day and put the lotions that only had a few days worth of lotion aside to be used up during this 100 days. I think I'll be able to finish up another lipstick, and two more foundations before the 100 days is up too! Focusing on opened items and not allowing myself to open anything else (well, as far as most things go, lol. I reserve the right to open any cosmetic item that I receive in my current sub boxes).


Good for you!!!
You are making really great headway!!



AliciaKnits said:


> you can also do a shorter empty goal, such as 50, if 100 seems daunting. I'm shooting for 100, but will most likely end up with 50. Will only have about 10 this month, just seem to be using up more full size items instead of my samples/deluxes.


Good point!!!



annatomical said:


> Better late than never.... here are my empties from days 11-20.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, that photo is SERIOUSLY inspiring. I need to give my hair some TLC. For some reason I haven't been using my hair samples as much as my skincare ones. Time to work on that in the next 10 days.



avaisdancing said:


> No pics because I'm a little OCD and just want to throw away/recycle everything right away when I finish it, but more empties, yay!!


That's cool- I understand completely! I used to not save my empties, but I am now. I just toss them in a sephora giftbag which hangs on my closet door handle. It doesn't look messy and is strong enough to hold everything for a 10-day increment.



jesemiaud said:


> @@avaisdancing I am the same way, lol. I have never taken pictures of my empties because I wouldn't be able to handle having them sitting around. I just keep track on a word doc and post in the "official used it up" thread (sorry...on phone; can't link) at the end of the month and periodically in this thread.


I'm afraid I'd forget what I used up without tossing them all in one place, plus, I like photos, hahah! I'm weird!


----------



## annatomical (Jan 30, 2015)

Here's my empties update for days 21-30.

My d/s Lancome BiFacil is on the list now because I will certainly finish the last of it before bed tonight.  Surely this will be the only product I finish off today.

I feel like I did very well especially considering that I got off to a slow start for days 21-30.  For days 31-40 I think I will continue to use lots of items from my stash.  Right now I am working on a bunch of different products and I am close to finishing off a handful of them, hopefully inside the next one to two days.

Sometime inside days 31-40 I think I am going to manage to use my 100th item from my beauty stash and that is far faster than I anticipated in the beginning.  Once I use item #100 I will post an update and a picture of all 100 empties!  As I said before I am treating this as a 100 day challenge and not a 100 item challenge so I will continue using items from my stash and posting progress!  



Spoiler



Days 21-30

51. Pacifica face wipes f/s
52. Michael Kors Sexy Amber perfume vial
53. Pantene sheer volume d/s shampoo sample
54. Pantene sheer volume conditioner d/s
55. Vasanti exfoliator d/s
56. H2O body wash sample d/s
57. Benefit total moisture d/s
58. Lancome Genifique eye cream foils x2
59. Lancome Genifique eye cream foils x2
60. Lancome Tresor perfume vial
61. Lancome Tresor perfume vial (yes, there were two)
62. Lancome eyelash primer f/s – toss &amp; replace
63. Hanae perfume vial
64. Aveeno Body Lotion d/s
65. H2O face cleanser
66. Amika dry shampoo d/s
67. Guerlain Aqua Allegoria Limon Verde perfume vial
68. Tocca Hand Cream d/s
69. Bamboo shampoo &amp; conditioner foils
70. 29 cosmetics cleanser &amp; serum foils
71. See by Chloe perfume vial
72. Calvin Klein Euphoria Perfume Vial
73. Marc Jacobs lip gloss d/s
74. Dr. Brandt Microdermabrasion d/s
75. Vitabath cherry body wash d/s
76. EVA NYC hair mask d/s
77. Lancome Nutrix body lotion d/s
78. Clear conditioner d/s
79. Dior J’adore perfume vial
80. Lancome BiFacil d/s

81. Swarovski Miss Aura Perfume Vial*

*I forgot to add this item to my list of used products earlier today so here it is. 



Here's the list of the items I tossed.



Spoiler



• I gave a family member 4 pristine unopened tubes of lip gloss from GWPs &amp; PWPs and I have four more to give away. Since I have too many lip products I want to give away unopened ones before they go bad – hopefully this way they will be used.
• Hikari (BaB) eyeliner from Ipsy – I swatched it and it just did not impress me, tossed.
• Cake beauty hand cream f/s – smelled funny (old), tossed.
• Professional Massage lotion warming f/s– old &amp; separated (so gross), tossed.
• Joico K-Pak f/s – old (mostly used), tossed.
• Lanisoh – tossed (my youngest child is 3 years old…)
• Clinique powdered bronzer – it’s so old I am sure it was new when the earth was still cooling.
• OPI Baby Its “Coal” Outside – I found this in the back of my medicine cabinet where I think it has been sitting for about five years. This nail polish is so badly separated I think the top third is a different colour than the bottom two thirds …time for it to go!!!



Here's my photo of empties.


----------



## Monika1 (Jan 30, 2015)

annatomical said:


> Here's my empties update for days 21-30.  I will post a photo of my empties soon!
> 
> My d/s Lancome BiFacil is on the list now because I will certainly finish the last of it before bed tonight.  Surely this will be the only product I finish off today.
> 
> ...


Wow!

I also have to say your signature line(s) are very inspiring. I kind of wish you were right here literally to further motivate me along those 'de-clutter and purge' lines! I know it's a needed process for improving my quality of life too!



Spoiler



Speaking of which (off-topic), I will now [just a sec, going to do it... OK, I actually did it, but it was ridiculously and irrationally hard] ||| threw out a bra that needed to go. Only the satiny-spandex outer surface fabric was holding the cup part to the strap part. It was doing nothing for me! Yet I was keeping it, and even sometimes wearing it. Why?

Anyway, I don't think anyone wants an image of that one. One, though it doesn't count for this list, done. Phew!



Thank-you! :blush:

Now for the many similarly umm?.. makeup and non-makeup things kicking around here.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Jan 30, 2015)

@@eastofthesun Haha, yea that was me in this thread, though I learned it from someone else in one of the other threads some time back. Crazy, isn't it? The first time I cut open a tube I was both shocked and disheartened by how much was in there. I had already gotten all excited about finishing a product and was mentally ready to open the replacement and then suddenly the prospect of opening something new got further away. Also, it made me feel a bit horrible realizing how much product had been wasted in the past before I started cutting the tubes.


----------



## annatomical (Jan 30, 2015)

Monika1 said:


> Wow!
> 
> I also have to say your signature line(s) are very inspiring. I kind of wish you were right here literally to further motivate me along those 'de-clutter and purge' lines! I know it's a needed process for improving my quality of life too!
> 
> ...


----------



## flynt (Jan 30, 2015)

Behind but here's my empties for days 11-20.  I still have a couple from days 21-30 to add to my spreadsheet.

Full Size

Degree Clinical Protection Anti-persirant

Epicuren Tropical Lave

Deluxe Size

Burt's Bees Intense Hydration Day Lotion

L'occitane Shea Hand Cream

Foil/Single Use

Etude House It's Real Mini Sweet Pumpkin

Dior Nude BB Creme

100% Pure Honey Cream Wash

Nars tinted moisturizer

Philosophy purity made simple

Paula's Choice Skin Balancing Toner

I used 10 this period too! Yay!  I've really found this project helpful to help motivate me to actually use my stuff.  And I don't mind bring in more samples through my one Birchbox sub since I'm finishing waaaay more than five a month.  I'm also finding that writing down my opinions on what I use up is very helpful in determining what I want to make a regular part of my routine; I've decided on a face wash and a shampoo I want to add to my routine.  Hopefully continuing to work through my stash I'll find even more things that work better for me than what I'm currently using.


----------



## flynt (Jan 30, 2015)

West Coast Beauty Addict said:


> I found it can take me 2-3 uses per foil.  Is  that common or are most single use?


I have a Tarte blush card that I've been using for like 2 weeks and have barely made a dent in.  Was not expecting a piece of paper to last so long.

On the flip side I had a Laura Mercier tinted moisturizer sample that covered maybe a third of my face?


----------



## lovepink (Jan 31, 2015)

Days 21-30:

4 Full Sized

4 Deluxe Sized

14 foils

2 Pefumes

Totals days 1-30:

13 Full Sized

8 Deluxe Sized

62 Foils

8 Pefumes

Total Products used up: 91

The next set of days is going to be harder as I am mostly through foils.  I am just going to keep using things up though and since I am starting on the smallest things and working my way up will hopefully continue to see progress!


----------



## annatomical (Jan 31, 2015)

Running totals up to day 30:


24 foil (pairs)
13 vials
35 deluxe samples
9 full-sized products



Spoiler



Evidently, I have accumulated a lot of samples. Some of these samples are from free samples with purchases from various retailers. Others are from GWPs and PWPs. I also have samples from beauty subscriptions.



Tossed:


6 of 36 were destroyed
4 of 36 gave away
2 of 36 cosmetic bags (1 damaged, 1 ugly)
24 of 36 old/expired products



Spoiler



Even though its my house and my stuff I didn't really realize that I had so many old/expired items - many of which were full-sized. Honestly, I'm kind of embarrassed that I allowed all of these useless things accumulate and just take up space over the years. Moving forward, I am just glad that I am getting rid of things that I don't need and won't use.


----------



## Natasha01 (Jan 31, 2015)

A LOOK BACK AT MY MONTH OF JANUARY EMPTIES. NEWEST AT BOTTOM.

Here are my empties from days 1-10.

FULL SIZE:4

Avon Footworks cream: I was given this as a gift. It was just OK. WNR

Yes to Carrots shampoo: I didn't like this as a shampoo. WNR

Up &amp; Up polish remover: it does the job and is cheap. I have already repurchased.

Simpatico hand cream: worked really well on my dry winter hands. WNR

DELUXE SIZE:5

Jergens BB Body: This was not great. WNR

Whish Shaving Cream: I did not like this at all. WNR

Alterna Caviar Omega nourishing oil: Love this. WR

Bobbi Brown Mascara: Left dark smudges under my eyes. WNR

Aveeno Daily Moisturizing Lotion: Just OK. WNR

RUNNING TOTAL = 9 EMPTIES

Here are my empties from days 11-20.

FULL SIZE:3

Black Raspberry Vanilla body splash BBW - Took forever! WR

Dove Go Sleeveless deodorant - I really liked this. Lasted all day. WR

Loreal Magic BB in Fair - Oxidized too orange for my ultra pale self. WNR

DELUXE SIZE:3

Olay Tone Perfecting Cream - nice, but too small to really tell.

Estée Lauder Enlighten Serum - again, this was nice, but too small to really tell.

Oribe Shampoo - WNR

FOILS:11

There were 11 total foils here. I have nearly nothing to say about them, so I am lumping them together. I don't like foils because it is virtually impossible to tell if a product works for you. WNR any.

RUNNING TOTAL = 26 EMPTIES

Here are my empties for days 21-30.

FULL SIZE:4

Yes To Blueberries Wipes - OK. Probably WNR.

Bare Minerals Well Rested - Didn't really do anything for me. WNR

FrizzEase Straight Fixation - OK. I like hair oils better. WNR

Dermalogica Skin Hydrating Booster - Did nothing. WNR

DELUXE SIZE:5

Benefit Porefessional - I liked this. WR

Juice Beauty Green Apple Peel - brightened my skin. Might repurchase.

Nivea body lotion. Just OK. WNR

Tarte Amazonian Clay mask. Not enough to really tell. OK. WNR

Random scrub. Label came off. Too harsh for face. Used on body. OK. WNR

FOILS:1

Lorac porfection - OK. Might repurchase.

RUNNING TOTAL = 36 EMPTIES

Photo of days 21-30 empties:


----------



## page5 (Jan 31, 2015)

A few more to add for the EOM

33. be delectable hand cream, FS, smelled great, not very moisturizing

34. Jane Iredale lip drink, DS, okay, wouldn't buy

35. foils, nivea body lotion and 100% pure body lotion 

36. Marcelle BB cream, DS, i liked this but have another BB I like better

37. Shiseido crema super face cream, DS, very heavy and very heavy scented, would not buy

Wow, more than I thought I would have after a month! Hope next month is as prolific.


----------



## Suzaqu (Jan 31, 2015)

Here they are! My day 21-30 empties!  Full list and reviews spoilered below!



Spoiler



_Botanical Solutions Argan Oil shampoo_-I've had this forever, it's from my salon from 2 states ago! It tends to weigh my hair down, but it was great on my newly-dyed hair to give it some moisture. Would not repurchase.

_VS Passion Struck Body Butter_-I loved the smell and it did alright moisturizing. I might repurchase the scent in another form.

_Lush Let the Good Times Roll _- One of my HG face scrubs, a good balance of moisture and exfoliation. I'll definitely repurchase, but I have a ton of samples of cleansers to go through.

_Kloraine Makeup remover water with cornflower_ - Love it and have repurchased because I'm out of makeup remover. It does a great job of removing eye makeup without irritation.

_Julep Eye Glider in Black with sparkles (_not the official name)-Part of the Holiday set from 2 years ago. I got a stye in my eye shortly after starting to use this regularly, so I'm trashing it. I suspect the stye came from the glitter in this or the old mascara I listed below. As an eyeliner, it was fine, I've certainly used worse, but it wasn't anything special.

_Paula's Choice Resist Moisture Renewal Oil Booster-_LOVE IT! I already repurchased (allowed because I have no other face oils). It's the only thing that has kept my skin somewhat happy though the winter and using up face cleansers. Thank you birchbox!

_Balance Me eye cream_-Meh, didn't do much.

_Josie Maran Argan Infinity lip and cheek stain in Limitless Pink_-I loved the color, but it didn't last and the packaging was super impractical. I don't know that the actual tube would be any better. Any recommendations of other products that have a similar color?

_Covergirl exact eyelights in Black __Sapphire_- Didn't do much beyond a standard mascara. Threw out because of my stye.



Total: 9

Running Total (for the 100 days): 32

I'm aiming for 50 empties in 100 days, so I'm shocked and impressed that I'm keeping up with a 1 empty per day rate.

Edited to format my list more clearly.


----------



## PA Anna (Jan 31, 2015)

I slowed down a little from traveling.

32. Coconut soap sample x 2  -GoodeBox- great for days that I used scrubs because the scents did not compete.

33. Painted Earth Mint Victorian Charm mini lipgloss -Little Lace Box - Loved the color and minty smell.

34. Balanced guru energy mist Intution - Eco Emi - Love it

35. :wub:   Tatcha  :wub:   INDIGO soothing silk body butter - travel size - Love it.

36. Pre de Provence Lavender Body Cream (body butter- Little Lace Box -FS- Another hit. I emailed them to find out it will be back in stock.

37. Lotus Wei Inner Peace Mist - GoodeBox - DS - I think it worked.

38. Earthbody Dream Body Oil - Petit Vour - DS - It felt like going to the spa  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

39. Dancin' Goat Java Jive Bye, Bye Cellulite Scrub -Eco Emi-FS- Smells good.

40. Hillhouse Naturals Vintage Farmhouse Candle Evergreen - Loved the scent


----------



## PA Anna (Jan 31, 2015)

I feel redundant posting on both empty threads. I used 3 sheet masks from a box of 10. Should I count the 3 now or count the box when it is empty?


----------



## annatomical (Jan 31, 2015)

PA Anna said:


> I feel redundant posting on both empty threads. I used 3 sheet masks from a box of 10. Should I count the 3 now or count the box when it is empty?


Its your call.  For what its worth, I count foils &amp; single use products such as Crest Whitestrips &amp; sheet masks in pairs as one used item.  The sheet masks I have are single items I received in a beauty beauty boxes, I didn't buy them in a box of ten (or similar).


----------



## numbersmom (Jan 31, 2015)

@@flynt same with the tarte card. Mine's in fearless. It's so pigmented I can only use a tiny bit each time.


----------



## numbersmom (Jan 31, 2015)

This makes 30 empties so far and my cabinets have never looked better!


----------



## Sjofna (Feb 1, 2015)

annatomical said:


> Its time for take a break from using so many random samples and I need to start using the same products consistently for at least a couple weeks. The skin on my face is looking like its getting ready for a nasty breakout.  Now may be a good time to try out the acne product samples in my stash?  Part of me was afraid something like this was going to happen.  Though, I will continue to use samples of haircare and bath/body items.  There is still sooo much makeup...


This is one of the reasons I have been so hesitant to use up a lot of my samples. My skin breaks out so easily, it likes consistency. Also I've been having some issues with it, and I'll be going on vacation in mid-March. Every time I go to grab a sample I just freeze and think "I don't want my skin all screwy when I go away. I should wait."  Like you said though, there's plenty of haircare and makeup to be used up.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 1, 2015)

Sjofna said:


> This is one of the reasons I have been so hesitant to use up a lot of my samples. My skin breaks out so easily, it likes consistency. Also I've been having some issues with it, and I'll be going on vacation in mid-March. Every time I go to grab a sample I just freeze and think "I don't want my skin all screwy when I go away. I should wait."  Like you said though, there's plenty of haircare and makeup to be used up.


 I'm having this same problem. For a while I was on a mission to use up my samples but ended up messing up my skin. I stay away from samples now for the most part but if I do want to try something, I make sure I only try one at a time. This way if my skin gets all weird, I know it was that particular sample that caused it and by getting back to my usual skin care routine usually fixes the problem. I love samples and have tons of them and wish my skin didn't react so much so quickly like it does when trying something new.


----------



## EdithS2 (Feb 1, 2015)

21. Dove Deep Moisture Nourishing Body Wash - I had impulsively signed up for Beauty Box 5 at the end of 2014, but cancelled because they sent me unexciting samples like this one. However, they sent me one thing I was thrilled with, because I knew I was going to be starting this no buy:



Spoiler



Extend Your Beauty Cosmetic Tool. It is a special wand that helps you extract that last bit of product from your bottles. Thanks Beauty Box 5! 



22. Deborah Lippmann The Stripper to Go - single use foil. I did not like it. I always have trouble getting the polish off near the nail edges, and I had even less control to do so with the little mitt. Plus it has acetone and you have to use it with ventilation - although the lavender essential oil makes it nicer to use. 

23. Caudalie Vinosource Serum foil. Such a cute foil-pink, and shaped like a tiny sour cream packet. But it was hard to get the product out of it. 

24. Caudalie Vinsource Moisturizing Sorbet - Vinosource is Caudalie's hydrating line. This cream feels wonderful on the skin. Though Caudalie products are strongly scented, the scent dissapates upon application.


----------



## annatomical (Feb 1, 2015)

@@EdithS2 -- I like your signature.  Writing out your goals is definitely helps.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## productjunkie14 (Feb 1, 2015)

I have been keeping track to  get  to  the 100 to coincide with my 100 day no buy.    so far so good  1 small purchase ( it was a face sponge).   I have used up about 15 products  mix of fs/ds/foils  but will post my list once I hit 25.  I cant  really see a difference in my stash yet  but am feeling  positive that I am on on way..


----------



## West Coast Beauty Addict (Feb 1, 2015)

My empties for the 3rd 10 day set.




 
36. Travel toothbrush - not sure how old
37. See by Chloe sample
38. MAC Zoom Lash Mascara- deluxe sample
39. Clear Conditioner - full size
40. Lancome concealer - sample pod
41. Priori moisturizer -foil
42. Olay Regenerist Mositurizer - full size
Not pictured
43. Sephora Moisturizer - foil
44. Sephora Moisturizer - foil
45.Sampoo Sample - travel size
46. Conditioner sample - travel size
47. Body Wash - Travel size


----------



## kira685 (Feb 1, 2015)

I haven't posted any empties yet, so these are mine starting from day 1.. there may have been more, but since I hadn't emptied the bag and accounted for Dec, these are the ones I definitely remember finishing in Jan.


Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Detangle (full size)
Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Shampoo (deluxe sample)
Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Condition (deluxe sample)
Beauty Protector Protect &amp; Oil (deluxe sample)
C.O. Bigelow No 4103 Shampoo (deluxe sample)
C.O. Bigelow No 4103 Shampoo (deluxe sample)
C.O. Bigelow No 4104 Conditioner (deluxe sample)
C.O. Bigelow No 4104 Conditioner (deluxe sample)
Eucerin Daily Protection Face Lotion SPF 30 (deluxe sample)
EVA NYC Therapy Session Hair Mask (deluxe sample)
L’Oreal Advanced Haircare Volume Filler Shampoo and Conditioner (foil)
L’Oreal Advanced Haircare Total Repair 5 Damage Erasing Balm (foil)
Lumene Vitamin C+ Pure Radiance Night Cream (deluxe sample)
MD Solar Sciences Mineral Tinted Creme SPF 30 (deluxe sample)
Michael Todd Jojoba Charcoal Facial Scrub (travel size)
Nutra Nail Bullet-Proof Strength (full size)
Number 4 Lumiere d’hiver Reconstructing Masque (foil)
Origins Checks and Balances foaming face wash (travel size)
Paula’s Choice Clear Anti-Redness Exfoliating Solution (travel size)
Pixi Tinted Brilliance Balm in Unique Pink (deluxe sample)
Sephora Express Nail Polish Remover (travel size)
Tarina Tarantino Magic Hour Cream Shadow in Golden Shadow (full size) *TRASH* 
The Body Shop Seaweed Clarifying Toner (full size)


----------



## seagirl (Feb 1, 2015)

Just started this on Jan 25th...!

1) Clinique almost lipstick in black honey FS - A staple for me, already cracked open my backup.

2) 1 minute hand scrub true blue spa FS - Lasted forever, will rebuy if they still sell it.

3) Lush vanishing cream moisturizer DS - Prefer gorgeous by far.

4) Bite Lush Fruit Lip Gloss in Currant DS - Loved, will buy again!

5) DR. JART+ Water Fuse Water-Full Hydrogel Mask 1 MASK - two piece mask that made it be a universal fit for my tiny face. Overlapped on cheek but it was awesome- most masks are very badly aligned on me.

6) Boscia black mask DS - I am an exfoliate-a-holic. A mask that I see hair and gunk on when I peel it off is strangely exciting.

7) Philosophy pure grace 3 in 1 LITER - One of my all time favorite scents but it's time to use up my Lush body washes.

8) Yes to Carrots cleansing wipes FS - My second round of these. Decent quality for the price.

9) Sephora Rose Sheet Mask 1 MASK - Meh. Doubt I'll re-buy.

10) Boscia Purifying Cleansing Gel FOIL - Nothing special.

12) Clinique Acne Solutions Clinical Clearing Gel FOIL - didn't like on whole face but a good spot treatment (directions said either, so I tried both).

13) Origins Clear Improvement DS - Love these and tend to hoard the samples!

14) Almay oil free gentle eye makeup remover pads FS - Great for travel when I try to slim down my routine.

I'll check in again @ the end of Feb / beginning of Mar with an updated list and pic! Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## avaisdancing (Feb 1, 2015)

Major cleanup today in our house... It feels amazing to throw away/recycle/give away so much stuff! I threw away LOTS of beauty items I've had for YEARS. I feel amazing (but exhausted, it's been a long day).


Yves Rocher Green Tea shower gel (FS, I buy these when I don’t want to spend a lot on SG, but didn’t love the smell)
Yves Rocher Youth Elixir (foil)
Escada Sunset Heat perfume (threw away, I don’t wear perfume anymore and it’s soooo old!)
Another Escada Perfume I’ve had for years (threw away)
Nivea Lip Smoothie (major cleanup, threw away, I don’t like it)
La Senza gloss (old and expired… threw away)
Baby Lips gloss/lipstick (threw away didn't like color)
Live Clean Argan Oil (threw away)
Lush massage bar (threw away)
Lush massage bar (threw away)
Fruits &amp; Passion Frosted Birch Hand Soap (FS)
Fruits &amp; Passion Frosted Birch Hand Cream (FS)


----------



## EdithS2 (Feb 3, 2015)

Still doing this, though my no buy is messed up:

25. Travel size Eucalyptus Body Wash. It is nice when you have a bit of a sinus headache.

26. A second Caudalie Vinosource Moisturizing Sorbet foil

27. Pack of Swisspers cotton rounds. I love these, but when they were used up I thought I should use up my cotton balls rather than repurchasing special cotton rounds. But I was happy to find another pack of cotton rounds in my drawer - a no name brand, but soft.


----------



## PA Anna (Feb 3, 2015)

@@EdithS2 Great job with the empties!


----------



## Jenn10 (Feb 3, 2015)

EdithS2 said:


> Still doing this, though my no buy is messed up:
> 
> 25. Travel size Eucalyptus Body Wash. It is nice when you have a bit of a sinus headache.
> 
> ...


How do you like Caudalie Vinosource Moisturizing Sorbet ? Do you think it's worth the price for a moisturizer? =)


----------



## EdithS2 (Feb 3, 2015)

Jenn10 said:


> How do you like Caudalie Vinosource Moisturizing Sorbet ? Do you think it's worth the price for a moisturizer? =)


To tell the truth, I found the Vinosource Sorbet a bit overperfumed, heavy, and just a bit irritating. Tonight I am going to try a sample from the Vinoperfect series, their brightening line, and I'll see how that compares.


----------



## EdithS2 (Feb 5, 2015)

28. Travel size Caudalie (1 ounce) Cleansing Water. I enjoyed using up the pretty little bottle. To tell the truth, I have not been wearing face makeup, just face cream. But even with a bare face, every morning and night when I used the cleansing water, I could see grime come off on my cotton round. On the other hand, even though the product says "face and eyes" it does not remove mascara very well. (The best all in one face and eyes product I have found through my foil trials is the Fresh Soy Cleanser. The mascara just slid right off with that one.) 

29. Caudalie Vinoperfect Serum foil - their brightening line. I loved the story on the brand's site, stating that this product was inspired by a traditional natural remedy of girls using grapevine sap on their face and hands to lighten brown spots. So I put the serum all over my face and hands, but it made the skin feel sticky, irritated, uncomfortable, red. It could be that I have sensitive skin, and did not realize it.

30. L'Oreal EverSleek Intense Smoothing Shampoo foil - I loved the scent (sunflower), and the texture. The first time I used it, my hair looked marvelous, but it was oily the next day. The second time I used it, my hair was even oilier. A beautiful product, but not made for my hair type.

31. Juara Rice Facial Cleanser foil - Another product inspired by a traditional natural remedy - an Indonesian ritual of a rice water rinse - rice starch being rich in amino acids. I loved this! The foil gave me three uses. The cleanser smelled wonderful and was rich and creamy! 

Takeaways:

I would be better off going to the drugstore and buying shampoo and face cream for my type (fine, oily hair, possibly sensitive skin) than hoarding samples like they are gold; even though the samples are excellent and costly products, if they are not for my type, they are just hurting, not helping. 

I am drawn to products inspired by natural remedies - maybe I should go to the library and check out some natural beauty books. 

I am enjoying my project of using up all my foils. When the products don't work or bother my skin, it helps me see what not to buy.


----------



## avaisdancing (Feb 5, 2015)

More!! I think I'll reach 100 if I keep at it.

49. Natural Style Deep Conditioner (foil)

50. Philosophy Miracle Worker Overnight (foil)

51. Embryolisse creme (tiny BB sample)

52. Tony Moly Avocado Sheet Mask 

53. Philosphy Back to Nurture (sample, liked it but I have FS of Clinique moisturizer to go through before I'd purchase it)


----------



## EdithS2 (Feb 8, 2015)

32., 33. Two foil packs of DHC Cleansing Oil. This is an olive oil cleanser. Very soothing. 

34. Foil pack of Jurlique Purely Bright Radiance Serum. Has a lovely floral scent that I found relaxing at bedtime.

35. Foil pack of Lancome Advanced Genifique. It has no scent and sinks right into the skin without a trace. Very pleasant to use. 

36. The Face Shop Blackhead Out Aloe Nose Strip. I never get any results with nose strips, and this one also came off white, with nothing showing on it. I was disappointed. But I have four more of these, so I will keep trying.


----------



## AliciaKnits (Feb 9, 2015)

AliciaKnits said:


> Used up my first two items today:
> 
> 1. 625 ct Q-Tips (the box from Costco) ... don't worry, we have more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And this empty was probably a combined effort of at least 2 or 3 years, just me. Hubby has his own box. That being said, don't need to repurchase, already own another box or two.
> 
> 2. Crest Pro-Health mouthwash, the travel size. Cool, refreshing mint flavor, was nice, but I'm looking forward to using my Listerine whitening mouthwash instead. Would repurchase if I don't like the Listerine.


3. it Cosmetics CC+ 50+ SPF, full size. Okay for me, not excellent. Not worth the price. WNR
4. Crest Whitening toothpaste, full size. Did the job, but due to new/necessary homemade toothpaste needs as recommended by dentist, WNR. Turns out I'm allergic to flouride &amp; other ingredients, so now have to use baking soda/coconut oil/peppermint oil/hydrogen peroxide only to clean my teeth &amp; whiten.

5. Bareminerals original foundation, fairly light N10, sample size. Excellent mineral powder, matched my skin tone perfectly. Will purchase full size when I run out of powder next year.

6. Amika nourishing mask, sea buckthorn berry, sample size. Didn't notice a difference, WNR

Full Size: 3

Deluxe Size: 3


----------



## EdithS2 (Feb 11, 2015)

37. L'Occitane Ultra Rich Comforting Cream foil pack - 25 percent Shea Butter. I love the rich texture. 

38. Shu Uemura Cleansing Beauty Oil Premium A/O Advanced Formula foil - a beautiful green oil that smells lovely. It helps clear the skin of pollution. Drawback: it's mineral oil based. 

39. Sunday Riley Ceramic Slip Cleanser foil - I so enjoyed using this! It has French Green Clay and essential oils of jasmine, sandalwood, and frankincense, yet has no scent. It promises not just small pores, but miniscule pores. You can leave the cleanser on for one minute, as a mask. The cleanser left my face so clean, but not irritated. 

I'm finished with all of my face cleanser foil packs, so now I can begin using up my travel size cleansers! I still have a large pile of foils to use in other product categories.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 11, 2015)

The L'Occitane cream sounds nice. I have a sample jar of their Divine cream and I really like it. Thanks for the info on the Shu Uemura Cleansing oil having mineral oil. I had been wondering about trying some Shu uemura products again. I used to use some of their products years ago although mostly cosmetics. Since it's mineral oil, it won't work for my breakout prone skin.


----------



## West Coast Beauty Addict (Feb 13, 2015)

Hi,

I've been really busy with work but here is my latest post on empties for the 4th set of 10 days

48 - 7 perfume sample cards

49. Maybeline Powder sample card

50. Neutrogena foundation sample card

51. Benefit BB Cream Sample Card

52 Estee Lauder Foundation sample

53. Kiehls eye cream foil

54. Dragonfruit Mask

55.  Passion peel off mask

56. Eyeko Mini Liquid Eyeliner

57. Orange Ginger Travel Handwash

58. Cotz Mineral Suncreen deluxe sample

59. h20 Moisturizer deluxe sample

60. Glam Glow Mask deluxe Sample


----------



## EdithS2 (Feb 13, 2015)

40. Freeman Barefoot Lemon and Sage Foot Balm - foot shaped foil pack. Very nice! Fresh smelling, cooling, fun to use. 

41. L'Occitane Light Comforting Cream foil - This cream is just lovely. It's a Shea Butter face cream for combination skin. The texture is so rich, but it dries to a powdery finish, and has a lovely soft powdery scent too.


----------



## EdithS2 (Feb 16, 2015)

42. Travel size Hair &amp; Body Therapeutics Energize Shampoo. Every year for Christmas I get a gift bag of old leftover hotel toiletries. Some are really nice, some blah. I did not like this one at all but pushed myself to use it up. Luckily it was gone after two shampoos! 

43. Yves Rocher Serum Vegetal Wrinkles and Radiance Day Cream foil. A nice cream with a floral fruity scent. 

44. Bliss Body Butter Lemon and Sage foil. Amazing scent. Smells like real fresh lemon, real fresh green leaves.

I must use up six more items by day 50 of the 100 day no buy!


----------



## EdithS2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Finished 50 items in 50 days!

45. Another Face Shop Blackhead Out Aloe Nose Strip. I think it worked pretty well. But no dramatic result. 

46., 47. Two foil samples of Boscia Revitalizing Black Hydration Gel. This has charcoal to detoxify. I found it fun to use a black colored face cream. It has a nice scent, like a Fango product. 

48., 49. Two foil samples of Yu-Be Moisturizing Body Lotion. At first I thought this was blah - an all purpose, family moisturizer with a camphor scent. But I came to love it after a day or two - it made me so soft! It is a glycerin formula. 

50. Dr. Hauschka Cleansing Cream - little deluxe sample metal tube. A very fine almond meal paste. I love this brand. I got this when I bought a ton of boxes when Sample Society had their big sale on past samples. Of course I still have to use them all up! 

I can see I use up product slowly - so maybe I will not feel the need to hoard so much. Plus, I think that by working so hard to use up my foils, I may get a little tired of them - they only give enough to experience the scent and consistency of a product, not to see the results. When you really like a foil, it is a let down as it will be gone in two days. Maybe this will make me less likely to go for GWP of a cute bag of foils with $100 purchase - yes, I have bought things I don't need just to get a pretty bag of cute samples!


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 19, 2015)

Great job! The Bocsia and Dr. Hauschka sound interesting. I used to use Bocsia years ago and like it. Dr. Hauscka too. It's a great brand. All those samples sound great.


----------



## numbersmom (Feb 20, 2015)

Another 30 used up. This makes 60 for me.


----------



## EdithS2 (Feb 26, 2015)

51. Third and last foil packet of Boscia Revitalizing Black Hydration Gel.

52.  Foil packet of SK-II Cellumination Aurabright. This is an essence, and is it luxurious! It is pale pink, and after you apply it, if you look very closely you can see tiny mirror like particles on the face that change colors from pink to gold to lilac in the light. So the overall result is a beautiful glow - nothing shiny or garish. But it is $225, so I don't think I will be getting it soon. Maybe some day. 

53. Foil packet of Thierry Mugler Angel Perfuming Body Lotion. The sweet chocolate patchouli scent is very long lasting. 

54. Foil packet of Lancome Visionnaire serum. It is very luxurious with a beautiful scent, similar to the Lancome cleansers and toners. It leaves a velvety finish all day. 

55. Foil packet of Soap and Glory Smoothie Star Body Buttercream. Its toasted almond/vanilla scent is comforting. 

56. Foil packet of L'Oreal EverSleek Leave In Cream. Very nice to use before blow drying - does not leave behind a heavy residue or scent - just soft shiny hair. 

57. Travel size bottle of The Aloe Source Jojoba Radiance Cleansing Polish - from a midsummer 2014 Glossybox. A fruity smelling gel with lots of exfoliating particles - a little too abrasive for me. 

I repurposed my never worn decorative bobby pins - including the Jane Tran one from Sample Society boxes past (on the right) - to secure my open foil packs.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 26, 2015)

EdithS2 said:


> I repurposed my never worn decorative bobby pins - including the Jane Tran one from Sample Society boxes past (on the right) - to secure my open foil packs.


What a great idea! Thanks for the tip!


----------



## EdithS2 (Mar 2, 2015)

58. Vichy Purete Thermale 3 in 1 (one step cleansing milk, toner, eye makeup remover). Deluxe sample from January Glossybox. It was very soothing to use and made mascara slide right off. However, I was sad to discover it is mineral oil based. You apply it to a dry face and then tissue or rinse off, so it is really an old fashioned cold cream. Nice to use once in a while, but not all the time, in my opinion. 

59. Yet another Face Shop Blackhead Out Aloe nose strip. I keep using these even though I get no visible results.

60. L'Oreal EverSleek Conditioner foil packet. Luxurious product with natural oils like argan, olive. 

61. L'Occitane Divine Eyes eye cream foil packet. A very thin, light eye cream. 

62. Algenist Multi Perfecting Pore Corrector Gel Moisturizer foil packet. Has salicylic acid (very good) along with their special algae extract, so ingredients good, but too matte in finish for me. Despite my oily skin, I love facial oils and rich creams. 

63. Algenist Advanced Anti Aging Repairing Oil foil packet. Nothing remarkable to report. 

64. Soap and Glory Make Yourself Youthful serum foil packet. This is nice. It is quite rich for a serum and the packet says it can even be used without another cream on top if skin is not dry. The company states that it is Swiss made, with plant extracts and is a good budget (around $40) alternative to the costly serums on the market.


----------



## EdithS2 (Mar 4, 2015)

65. Travel size bottle of Uberliss shampoo - has Royal Jelly and Blueberry. This is from a Glossybox of last summer. It's a good thing I used it up, as Glossybox is getting ready to send me another hair product this month. They provide a never ending supply of high end hair items. 

66., 67. Foil packs of Ole Henriksen Truth Serum and Pure Truth face oil (this is a rose hips oil). I thought I would love these, but they were hard to get through. This is a Vitamin C line, and the orange small is just too strong. Quite unbearable for me, and they irritated my skin. 

68. A second foil packet of L'Occitane Divine Eyes eye cream.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 4, 2015)

EdithS2 said:


> Foil packs of Ole Henriksen Truth Serum and Pure Truth face oil (this is a rose hips oil). I thought I would love these, but they were hard to get through. This is a Vitamin C line, and the orange small is just too strong. Quite unbearable for me, and they irritated my skin.


I tried the Ole Henriksen Truth serum as well and the smell was too strong for me also. It also didn't do anything for my skin. I haven't tried the face oil though.


----------



## EdithS2 (Mar 5, 2015)

69. Today I also finished a pack of ten cleansing cloths from the same Ole Henriksen Vitamin C Brightening line. I felt I had to use them up quickly, before they dried out. These also had the strong smell, and I am so glad to be done with them. I don't like using cleansing cloths, as they don't make my oily skin feel clean - though the Ole Henriksen ones have a great texture and are loaded with good botanical oils. I still don't like them. For waterless cleansing, I feel micellar products are better.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 5, 2015)

I tried the cleansing clothes by Ole Henriksen as well a while back and they really didn't do anything for my skin. I like using cleansing cloths at times but it's hard to find good ones that work for my skin.


----------



## EdithS2 (Mar 8, 2015)

70. Benefit Porefessional sample card. I like the tint and texture. I put it on my nose, where my pores are large, then put on a really good (Guerlain Lingerie de Peau) foundation. I still got those little dots where the foundation pigments stuck in the pores. 

71. SK-II Signs Eye Mask. This was a very luxe sample. The eye masks came in a little tray. After you take them off, they leave a light serum behind. They are large, and cover under eye and top of cheekbone. I could not see anything dramatic after one use, and if I were going to invest in an SK-II product, I would pick the amazing Cellumination Aurabright Essence I tried over this. 

72. Another Face Shop Aloe nose blackhead strip. I seemed to get a little better result by peeling off the strip carefully and slowly from both sides to the center. 

73. Travel size bottle of Neutrogena Light Sesame Formula Body Lotion. Did not like. Scent too strong, formula too light - but I used it all up! 

74. Yves Rocher Quelques Notes D'Amour fragrance foil pack. Yves Rocher gives foil packs containing little towlettes soaked with fragrance. This is a nice rose: woody, not too sweet. 

75. Anhesti Puriti Uplifting Conditioner. I got this when I was getting Beauty Army last summer. It is designed for fine hair and is very light and delicate, with a lovely rosemary fragrance. 

76. Origins High Potency Night-A-Mins night cream foil pack. Great concept - a cream with aromatherapy to help you sleep and have lovely dreams while vitamins beautify your skin. The scent is a refreshing bitter orange (orange peel extract) - a nice natural smell, but I felt it was stimulating, not relaxing. The scent dissipates once the cream is blended in. 

77. Origins GinZing Energy Boosting Moisturizer foil pack - also has the nice citrus scent. 

Bonus product: Finished Dove Advanced Care Deodorant, pink scent - the only beauty product I have needed to replace since beginning no buy January 1.


----------



## AliciaKnits (Mar 12, 2015)

AliciaKnits said:


> 3. it Cosmetics CC+ 50+ SPF, full size. Okay for me, not excellent. Not worth the price. WNR
> 
> 4. Crest Whitening toothpaste, full size. Did the job, but due to new/necessary homemade toothpaste needs as recommended by dentist, WNR. Turns out I'm allergic to flouride &amp; other ingredients, so now have to use baking soda/coconut oil/peppermint oil/hydrogen peroxide only to clean my teeth &amp; whiten.
> 
> ...


7. Dr. Jart BB deluxe sample: too dark for me. If I have  sample in my skintone, I might try it again, but for now I'm happy with what I have.

8. Kirkland Signature Daily Facial Towelettes (15 ct), full size: Yay! Love these, they get most makeup off, and I follow with my skincare routine. I still have 3/4 of a full box left, but I'll continue to count each 'pack' as full size, for what it's worth  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

TOTAL 100 Day 2015

Full Size: 4

Deluxe Size: 4


----------



## EdithS2 (Mar 13, 2015)

78. Sample pack of Elizabeth Arden Ceramide Capsules. I got these in a GWP last summer. I loved using them. They are a serum, but they have the consistency of a facial oil with a dry finish. I love products packaged in little capsules or vials - such a luxury.

79. Laura Mercier Primer foil pack. This was my first time trying Laura Mercier, and I could fall in love with this brand. This primer is so beautiful and delicate. I read that Ms. Mercier grew up in France and at a very young age, studied painting and then trained at the Carita Salon in Paris. Her site advises putting the primer in the refrigerator before application, as the cold helps take down puffiness, and spending a few moments massaging the face with the primer, as this benefits the skin. Using the primer is thus like having a facial. I loved it. 

80. Guerlain Lingerie de Peau Foundation foil pack. Shade 02 Beige Clair. Would you believe this foil pack is the only liquid base I had in my massive hoard of products? I have tons of primer, BB cream, but no foundation! I suppose that is because a lot of my things come from GWP and sub boxes, and they do not send foundations very often. I don't feel much like buying any foundation either - I find it messy and hard to apply, and the results on my poor complexion are less than perfect, even with a luxe primer. I used this packet up though, and it is lovely.


----------



## EdithS2 (Mar 15, 2015)

81. I finished my last Face Shop Aloe Nose strip. I got five of these, loose, in my Beauteque BB Bag. Sadly they did not work on me. 

82. I finished my second Yves Rocher Quelques Notes D'Amour little perfume towlette in foil pack. Luckily, I have a mini bottle of this I got in a GWP.

83. L'Occitane Aromachologie Repairing Conditioner with 5 Essential Oils foil pack. Has sweet almond oil and smells divine.


----------



## AliciaKnits (Mar 15, 2015)

9. Philosophy 3 -in-1 in Raspberry Sorbet, full size: I thought when I bought this last year that I would enjoy it, but that's not the case. I tried it as a shampoo first and it failed miserably, making my hair very oily. Then since I was out of bubble bath, used it as that. Too expensive to do it this way, I can find cheaper alternatives for a much better scent throw. WNR.

10. Rituals Zensation Organic Rice Milk &amp; Cherry Blossom shower gel, deluxe size: This was really nice, made my skin silky smooth. Once I get through all my other shower gels (I have 8 more full size various brands to try), will consider purchasing full size of this. I really like that it was in an aerosol spray can that foamed.

11. Vasanti Detox Facial Cleanser, deluxe size: It was nice, nothing special. I want to try other facial cleansers before I decide to purchase or not.

As always, my deluxe/sample sizes come from my BB sub, this is the only sub I have. I don't buy cosmetics online, so I don't get a lot of foils (if any). My goal for the next month or so is to use up more samples and work on my full size items. If I can finish 15 full size by April 10th, then I would have finished 10% of my total beauty related items (my whole stash), yay!

TOTAL 100 Day 2015 - ends 4/10

Full Size: 5

Deluxe Size: 6


----------



## EdithS2 (Mar 19, 2015)

84. Mario Badescu Ceramide Eye Gel foil pack. Such a beautiful emerald green gel. The product info on the Badescu website suggests keeping this in the fridge, and it is great to use cold. However, it does not sink into the skin, but sits on top all day in a thick layer. 

85. Dermalect Instant Face Lift foil pack. I got this with a Blush Mystery Bag. It is an egg white and honey lotion with some peptides added. It is applied before moisturizer and makeup to tighten the face around the cheeks, chin and jaw. I hate my jawline but this did not seem to help - what I really need is weight loss for that area. 

86. Smashbox Photo Finish Foundation Primer foil pack. Wonderfully light on the face.


----------



## EdithS2 (Mar 21, 2015)

87. Freeman Coffee and Chai Energizing Paper Eye Mask. This is good! And you can buy it for less than two dollars. It covers the entire eye area from the brow to tops of cheekbones, with holes for your eyes. It has no scent, thought it is loaded with all kinds of natural ingredients, including banana and clove. It leaves behind a serum with shimmery particles, which leave a beautiful highlight. 

88. Montagne Jeunesse Virgin Olive Oil masque. This foil pack had enough product for three facials. This is a clay masque that dries on the face. It is very relaxing and deep cleansing. The scent is not my favorite - it does smell like olive oil. 

89. Minu Hair Serum foil pack. From Birchbox. A treasure. A pretty pale blue lotion that smells like orange blossoms. You comb it through hair after shampooing and leave it in. Makes hair shine beautifully.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 21, 2015)

The hair serum sounds wonderful!


----------



## EdithS2 (Mar 23, 2015)

90. Exuviance Performance Peel AP 25. Sample from Ulta, I think. It is a glycolic peel and the results are great but it's not worth it - it smells awful and burned when I applied it. I need pretty things that smell good. 

Bonus item: pack of Little Bud cotton rounds - dollar store type 

Ten items to go! I only have three more foils - a Dr. Jart sheet mask, Dr. Jart BB Cream (in progress) and Laura Geller Primer (in progress). Then I just need to finish seven deluxe size samples.


----------



## EdithS2 (Mar 23, 2015)

I want to use up a replacement product for my number 27, which was a pack of Swisspers cotton rounds. _ _I don't think cotton rounds should count toward the 100 for me.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 23, 2015)

I wouldn't think cotton rounds would be included since they really aren't a beauty item. Just my thoughts  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## EdithS2 (Mar 23, 2015)

Replacement for number 27 - cotton rounds is: Gilchrist and Soames London Collection Shower Gel. From Birchbox, deluxe sample. This is actually a fine product, with no parabens, mineral oil, containing natural oils like milk thistle. The only drawback is that the scent does not linger. 

91. Deluxe size Lancome Bi Facil Eye Makeup Remover. It's fun to shake the pretty bottle and watch the oil and water phases mix into a milky lotion. Has a subtle rose scent.


----------



## EdithS2 (Mar 26, 2015)

92. Dr. Jart+ Pore Minimalist black charcoal sheet mask. Very high quality. A solid dark blackest black mask made of a very substantial fabric. I scared myself when I looked in the mirror with it on. Contains natural clay and floral extracts. I used it in the early evening because it leaves a serum behind, and I wanted that to work overnight. My face felt wonderful in the morning, but my pores looked the same. 

93. Laura Geller Tinted Primer, Champagne. This is very beautiful. A luminous very pale beige pearly cream with champagne gold particles - but nothing too shiny or gaudy. It has an alcohol scent, but the scent dissipates upon application. 

94. Dr. Jart+ Premium BB Cream. This contains white gold, and the shade looked very beautiful to me. It is a very cool pure beige without pink or orange - it almost looked like it had a lavender-grey undertone. 

I'm now completely finished with all of my foil packs! I used 80 of them. I was very conscientious and cut each one in half, sometimes even in quarters, when I was getting to the end, and scraped every speck out. Foil packs are like tubes - you think they are empty, but when you cut them, you find a lot of product still hiding inside.

To finish this challenge, I now need to use six deluxe samples up in two weeks.


----------



## EdithS2 (Mar 28, 2015)

95. Sample pack of Dentek Floss Picks - came in a Beauty Box 5. This was actually a wonderful and useful sample for me. I have had trouble with my teeth. These are so easy to use and made my gum tissue feel so much healthier. I must repurchase!


----------



## EdithS2 (Apr 5, 2015)

96. Shiseido Ibuki Cleanser Deluxe Sample. This is a super rich cleansing cream. The Ibuki brand claims to make up for the bad effects on skin of things like eating snacks instead of meals! 

97. L'Occitane Shampoo with Five Essential Oils Deluxe Sample. Smells wonderful. 

98. L'Occitane Almond Shower Oil Deluxe Sample - is really lovely. Heats up a little, and turns milky when you add water. 

99. L'Occitane Almond Body Oil Deluxe Sample. Really has almond oil in the formula.

Finally, number 100 - Guerlain Maxi Lash Mascara sample tube - almost completely gone. It lengthens very well and smells like roses.

Finally the end - 80 foils and 20 deluxe samples in 100 days!


----------



## Geek2 (Apr 5, 2015)

@@EdithS2 so happy for you! Amazing job finishing the challenge! Was just wondering how you were doing so so glad to see an update from you! Those samples sound really nice. I've organized my samples better so I can access them now. You inspired me to get them all organized and start using them more on a continuous basis.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20"> Thank you for sharing it and being an inspiration to others!


----------

